# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  )()( كم خـــــــــتمه )()(

## دلوعة زوجي

:SalamAlikom: 


كل عآآم وانتن بخير لحلول شهر رمضآآآآآآن المبآآرك



(( اللهم قوّني فيه على إقامة أمرك ، و أذقني فيه حلاوة ذكرك ، و أوزعني فيه لأداء شكرك بكرمك ، و احفظني فيه بحفظك و سترك يا أبصر الناظرين ))


/
\
/

طبعآ هالموضوووووع يعتبر الجزء الـ 3
لاني أفتحه ثآآلت سنـــــــــــه على التوآالي

والموضوع وأأأأأضح من عنوآآآآآنه

هذا قبل سنتين

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=118803



وهذا السنه اللي طآآفت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=312909



وذها موضوعي لهالسنــــــه

كل وحده اتقول متى تقرا قرآن ؟؟ وأي جزء وصلت ؟؟
وكم ختـــــــمه نآآآويه تختم فالشهر ؟؟

/
\
/

بالنسبــــــــه لي أناااا
حآآآطه ف بآآآآآآآلي ان شآآآآء الله 5 ختمآآآآآآت
يوميآ أقرا 6 أجزآآآء
بحيث كل 5 أيآآآآآآآم ختمــــــه

ربي يقدرني ان شآآآآآآآء الله

/
\
/

أبي أشوووووف التنآآآآآآفس
وان شااااء الله ان رمت نفس أول سنه على كل ختمه أسوي سويت  :Smile: 

اتريا أشووووف تفاعلكن
سارعن في شهر الخير ولاتضيعن الأجر



ربي يوفقكن

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

موضووووووع حلو جدا

ان شاء الله من باجر ببدي !

ولاتنسون تقرون عقب كل صلاة 4 اورااق

عسب تختمون القران ,,,

استغفر الله العظيم 


تحياتي

----------


## ام منصوريh

جزاج الف خير على الموضوع انا من اليوم بديت وانشالله اقدر اختم ثلاث مرات لان عيالي مايخلوني 
ومبرك عليكم الشهر بالخير والصحه والعافيه

----------


## x REEM x

*جزاك الله كل خير وفي ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله

ومبروك عليكم الشهر الفضيل

الحمدلله متعوده أختم القران 2 او 3 مرات ف رمضان ،،،، بس هالمره وبإذن الله بحاول أكثف القراءه ،،،*

----------


## 8نوف8

اشتقت للموضوع

تصدقين كنت بطرش لج رساله عشان تنزلين الموضوع  :Smile: 


موضوع حماسي 


ان شاء الله ناوية أختم 5 ختمات

----------


## thariya

الله يقدرني اختم 5 مرات اذا ظروفي سمحت^.^

----------


## دستورة الحب

ماشاء الله ربي يبارك فيكن ويكثر من امثالكن 

وتسلمين دلوعه هالموضوع واجرج عند ربج 


انا ابااا اختمه بس استغفر الله مااقدر اختمه 

انا الحيوانه عندي وقت ولاهيه ف هالدنيا 


دخيلكم وانتوا تقروون القرانادعولي ربي
يهديني واقدر اختمه لو مرررره خاطري
والله لو مره اختمه بسس 

وكل عاام وانتو بخير حبوباااات

----------


## السر الغامض

ان شاء الله اختمه يارب الله يقدرني

----------


## أم منصور 2009

كل عام وأنتم بخير ومبروك عليكم الشهر 
وإنشاء الله أكون معاكم ونختم القرآن أكثر من مره ولكن العبرة تكون في القراء وتدبرفي معني القرأن الله يوفقنا كلنا في طاعته ....

----------


## سووومه

الله يقدرنا يا رب على ختم القران

----------


## قماري

يــــــــــــزاج الله خــــــــــــــير ,,, وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ,,

ان شاء الله ناويهـ اختمهـ اكثر من مرهـ ,,,

----------


## wegdan_111

تسلمييين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> موضووووووع حلو جدا
> 
> ان شاء الله من باجر ببدي !
> 
> ولاتنسون تقرون عقب كل صلاة 4 اورااق
> 
> عسب تختمون القران ,,,
> 
> استغفر الله العظيم 
> ...


حيآآآآج الله الغاليه
نتريآ يوميآتج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> جزاج الف خير على الموضوع انا من اليوم بديت وانشالله اقدر اختم ثلاث مرات لان عيالي مايخلوني 
> ومبرك عليكم الشهر بالخير والصحه والعافيه


ويااااج الخير يالغلا
ان شااااااء الله تختمين

الله يباااااارك فيج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *جزاك الله كل خير وفي ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله
> 
> ومبروك عليكم الشهر الفضيل
> 
> الحمدلله متعوده أختم القران 2 او 3 مرات ف رمضان ،،،، بس هالمره وبإذن الله بحاول أكثف القراءه ،،،*


ويااااج الخير يالغلا
الله يباااارك فيج

ان شااااااء الله ربي يقدرج وتختمين اكثر عن كل مره

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> اشتقت للموضوع
> 
> تصدقين كنت بطرش لج رساله عشان تنزلين الموضوع 
> 
> 
> موضوع حماسي 
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله ناوية أختم 5 ختمات


ان شاااااااء الله تختمين وياي  :Smile: 
وحيااااج الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الله يقدرني اختم 5 مرات اذا ظروفي سمحت^.^


ان شاااااااااء الله يارب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشاء الله ربي يبارك فيكن ويكثر من امثالكن 
> 
> وتسلمين دلوعه هالموضوع واجرج عند ربج 
> 
> 
> انا ابااا اختمه بس استغفر الله مااقدر اختمه 
> 
> انا الحيوانه عندي وقت ولاهيه ف هالدنيا 
> 
> ...



الله يهديييييييج ان شااااء الله
واتشدين حيلج وتختمين ويانا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ان شاء الله اختمه يارب الله يقدرني


ان شاااااء الله ياااااارب
شدي حيلج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> كل عام وأنتم بخير ومبروك عليكم الشهر 
> وإنشاء الله أكون معاكم ونختم القرآن أكثر من مره ولكن العبرة تكون في القراء وتدبرفي معني القرأن الله يوفقنا كلنا في طاعته ....


وانتي بخييييييييير 
الله يبارك فيج

ان شااااااء الله يارب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الله يقدرنا يا رب على ختم القران


آآآآآآمين يارب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> يــــــــــــزاج الله خــــــــــــــير ,,, وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ,,
> 
> ان شاء الله ناويهـ اختمهـ اكثر من مرهـ ,,,


ويااااج الخير يالغلا
ربي يقدرج وتختمين اكثر عن مره

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> تسلمييين


ربي يسلمج الغلا

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

*يوم مليء بالبركه والذكر والقراءه العطره .. 

اسااال الله ان يتقبل ويبارك في صياامنا وطاعااتناا


وحاطه في بالي 4 ختمات ان ششاء الله لاني كل سنة اكون بزي في الجامعه واختمه مرتين*

----------


## نك نيم

*الحمدالله انا رمضان اللي طاف ختمته 3 ختمات وكنت باديه فالرابعه وللاسف ارمضان خلص وانا ما خلصت الختمه 

ان شاء الله هالسنه بحاول اختم اكثر عن 3 

للحين انا واصله نهاية الجزء ال3 .. وبحاول اليوم اوصل الجزء السادس .. يعني بالعربي الفصيح بحاول اقتدي فيج^^

الله يتقبل منا صالح الاعمال ان شاء الله .. ويعينا على قيامه وذكره ..

استغفر الله واتوب اليه .. استغفر الله واتوب اليه .. استغفر الله واتوب اليه 

لي عوده للموضوع بين كل فتره وفتره ..*

----------


## عيون حالمة

موضوعكم حلو........بس حطوا في بالكن مب المهم شكثر اختم...أنا احس الواحد يختم القرآن بشهر تكفي..لأنه قراءة القرآن يبالها تأني وتدبر بكلام الله....فانتبهن من هالشي....وموفقات بإذن الله.....

----------


## بسمه الحياه

انا متعوده اني اختمه 3 او 4 او 5

وان شاء الله ها رمظآن رآح اخليها 6 ختمات 
ان شا ءالله ,, بس خليني اخلص من فيني احينه

^.^"

----------


## صدى101

أنا حآطه فبالي أختم 3 مرات 

امم اليووم خلصت 3 اجزآء وبكمل عقب العصر ان شاء الله . . 

دعواتكم . .

----------


## فوشيَه

يزاج الله خير فديتـج صاحبه الموضوع ...



مصحف القيام

بيساعدنا اكيــد فالختم اكثر من مره ومرتين وثلاث وووو  :Smile: 
الله يسر امووووورنـا جميـعاً..

الموضوع في توقيعي ^_^


وكل عام وانتم إلى اللـهـ أقرب

----------


## مرافئ صمت

حلوو الموضوع ... انا متى ما افضى اقرا .. واتم اقرا يعني ما احدد كم جزء ..

وناوية ان شاء الله اختم عالاقل 5 ختمات .. لاني ناوية اقاطع المسلسلات هالمرة والله يقدرني  :Smile:

----------


## um saoody

يزاج الله خير عزيزتي ... وفميزان حسناتج يارب ...

----------


## بنت النشاما**

ناويه ان شاء الله اختمه اربع مرات والله يتقبل منا الصيام والقيام

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*سبحان الله كنت بحط نفس الموضوع = ) 

ناوية ان شا الله 5 ختمات لأني بكون إجازة من الدوام بس بتكون عندي كلية

الله يعيني على طاعته = )*

----------


## العراقية@#

*اللهم يارب اجعل هذا الشهر شهر هداية وخير ورحمة ومغفرة 

اللهم امين يارب العالمين*

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *يوم مليء بالبركه والذكر والقراءه العطره .. 
> 
> اسااال الله ان يتقبل ويبارك في صياامنا وطاعااتناا
> 
> 
> وحاطه في بالي 4 ختمات ان ششاء الله لاني كل سنة اكون بزي في الجامعه واختمه مرتين*


اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
ربي يقدرج وتختمين الـ 4 ختمآآآآآت حيآآآآآتي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *الحمدالله انا رمضان اللي طاف ختمته 3 ختمات وكنت باديه فالرابعه وللاسف ارمضان خلص وانا ما خلصت الختمه 
> 
> ان شاء الله هالسنه بحاول اختم اكثر عن 3 
> 
> للحين انا واصله نهاية الجزء ال3 .. وبحاول اليوم اوصل الجزء السادس .. يعني بالعربي الفصيح بحاول اقتدي فيج^^
> 
> الله يتقبل منا صالح الاعمال ان شاء الله .. ويعينا على قيامه وذكره ..
> 
> استغفر الله واتوب اليه .. استغفر الله واتوب اليه .. استغفر الله واتوب اليه 
> ...


آآآآآآآآآمين يارب
ان شاااااااااء الله نتنآآآآآآآآفس ونختمه ويآ بعض  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> موضوعكم حلو........بس حطوا في بالكن مب المهم شكثر اختم...أنا احس الواحد يختم القرآن بشهر تكفي..لأنه قراءة القرآن يبالها تأني وتدبر بكلام الله....فانتبهن من هالشي....وموفقات بإذن الله.....


أكيد مب بالعدد
بالتمعن والتفكرررر

والحمدالله ربنا امقدرنا
وحيآج الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا متعوده اني اختمه 3 او 4 او 5
> 
> وان شاء الله ها رمظآن رآح اخليها 6 ختمات 
> ان شا ءالله ,, بس خليني اخلص من فيني احينه
> 
> ^.^"


ان شااااء الله تختمين الـ 6 ختمآآآت
ربي يقدرررررج ويسهل عليج ويتقبل منج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أنا حآطه فبالي أختم 3 مرات 
> 
> امم اليووم خلصت 3 اجزآء وبكمل عقب العصر ان شاء الله . . 
> 
> دعواتكم . .


بآآآآآآرك الله فيج
ربي يوووووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> يزاج الله خير فديتـج صاحبه الموضوع ...
> 
> 
> 
> مصحف القيام
> 
> بيساعدنا اكيــد فالختم اكثر من مره ومرتين وثلاث وووو 
> الله يسر امووووورنـا جميـعاً..
> 
> ...


ويآآآآج الخير يالغلا
وبآآآآآرك الله فيج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> حلوو الموضوع ... انا متى ما افضى اقرا .. واتم اقرا يعني ما احدد كم جزء ..
> 
> وناوية ان شاء الله اختم عالاقل 5 ختمات .. لاني ناوية اقاطع المسلسلات هالمرة والله يقدرني


مبآآآآآدره حلوه
ربي يووووووفقج الغآآآآآليه ويقدرج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> يزاج الله خير عزيزتي ... وفميزان حسناتج يارب ...


وياااااج الخير الغاليه
وحياااج الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ناويه ان شاء الله اختمه اربع مرات والله يتقبل منا الصيام والقيام


ان شااااااااء الله يارب
تسلمين الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *سبحان الله كنت بحط نفس الموضوع = ) 
> 
> ناوية ان شا الله 5 ختمات لأني بكون إجازة من الدوام بس بتكون عندي كلية
> 
> الله يعيني على طاعته = )*


شفتي الصدف  :Smile: 
ان شاااااااء الله ختمين الـ 5 ختمآآآآت

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *اللهم يارب اجعل هذا الشهر شهر هداية وخير ورحمة ومغفرة 
> 
> اللهم امين يارب العالمين*


اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآمين
حياج الله الغلا

----------


## 8نوف8

وين المتنافسات


الحمدلله .. قرأت الصفحة الأولى من الجزء الثامن

فرحاااانه فرحااااااااااااانه

بديت من أمس المغرب .. اليوم الصبح ما ياني رقاد .. وأنجزت انجاز .. والله اني فرحااااااااااااااااانه

النوم يتعوض .. بس هالايام ما تتعوض  :Smile: 


أهم شي شرات ما قالوا البنات .. تقرون بتمعن وتركيز .. وموب بالنظر

----------


## 8نوف8

وينكم ؟ ؟ ؟

----------


## أمورة

يزاج الله خير

انا لصراحه ما نظمت وقتي اليوم وماعرف كم بختم هالشهر...

بحاول اني اختمه على الاقل مرتين

اليوم قريت 3 اجزاء بس لاني كنت في بيت حد من الاهل طول اليوم....

ان شاء الله بعقد العزم من باجر ازيد القرايه..

----------


## أم دااان

مشكورة على الموضوع الاكثر من ممتاز

انا طبعا اقره القران طوال السنة والحمدلله كل شهرين اختم ختمة وحدة بالايام العادية
وبرمضان العام ختمت ختمتين بس لاني كنت اربي
وان شاء الله السنة عاهدت ربي اني اختم كل خمسة ايام

----------


## %عهد%

كل عام وانتو لله اقرب

موضوع حلو والله ونا معكم وإن شاء الله ناويه ها السنه على 3 ختم والله يوفقتنى واتممهم ماشاء الله عليها بنتي ما تخليني افضى وايد متعلقه فيني وحتى حملت برنامج المصحف بالموبايل عسب لو طلعت اقري لين اوصل مشواري

الله يوفقنا كلنا ودعواتكم لي الله يرزقتني بالذريه الصالحه ولد او بنت مب مشكله المهم أخ يونس بنتي

----------


## وردة جوريه

انا حاط في بالي ختمتين مع البقر والملك يوميا
ان شاءالله اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وطاعتك مشكورة حبيبتي

----------


## حگومة راگے

ان شـآ الله بحـآول اختمه 3 مـرآت .. ! ..  :Smile:  .. !

----------


## Anwaar

جزاج الله خير عالموضوع الطيب..

انا بصراحه اختم ختمه واحده فقط..

لاني عندما اقرأ القرآن ارتله واجوده باحكامه.. وأقف عند اي آيه احب اعرف معناها او قصتها وابحث في التفاسير..

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> وين المتنافسات
> 
> 
> الحمدلله .. قرأت الصفحة الأولى من الجزء الثامن
> 
> فرحاااانه فرحااااااااااااانه
> 
> بديت من أمس المغرب .. اليوم الصبح ما ياني رقاد .. وأنجزت انجاز .. والله اني فرحااااااااااااااااانه
> 
> ...


ما شآآآآآآء الله عليج
وآآآآآآآآآآآيد زين  :Smile: 

ربي يوووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> وينكم ؟ ؟ ؟


هلااا الغآآليه
موجوده أنا بس منشغـــــــله فالمطبخ والخ

الحمدالله وصلت قبل الفطور الجزء 11
ولازم اخلص اليوم 12 جزء >> يعني باجيلي جزء  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> يزاج الله خير
> 
> انا لصراحه ما نظمت وقتي اليوم وماعرف كم بختم هالشهر...
> 
> بحاول اني اختمه على الاقل مرتين
> 
> اليوم قريت 3 اجزاء بس لاني كنت في بيت حد من الاهل طول اليوم....
> 
> ان شاء الله بعقد العزم من باجر ازيد القرايه..


ان شاااااء الله تختمينه أكثر عن مرتين
ربي يووفقج ويقوي عزيمتج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مشكورة على الموضوع الاكثر من ممتاز
> 
> انا طبعا اقره القران طوال السنة والحمدلله كل شهرين اختم ختمة وحدة بالايام العادية
> وبرمضان العام ختمت ختمتين بس لاني كنت اربي
> وان شاء الله السنة عاهدت ربي اني اختم كل خمسة ايام


العفووو يالغلا

وان شاااااء الله تختمين 6 ختمآت

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> كل عام وانتو لله اقرب
> 
> موضوع حلو والله ونا معكم وإن شاء الله ناويه ها السنه على 3 ختم والله يوفقتنى واتممهم ماشاء الله عليها بنتي ما تخليني افضى وايد متعلقه فيني وحتى حملت برنامج المصحف بالموبايل عسب لو طلعت اقري لين اوصل مشواري
> 
> الله يوفقنا كلنا ودعواتكم لي الله يرزقتني بالذريه الصالحه ولد او بنت مب مشكله المهم أخ يونس بنتي


يزآآآآج الله خير
طلتج الاروووووع

ان شاااء الله تحتمين 3 ختمآت
وربي يرزقج بالذريه الصآآآآآآلحه عاجل غير آآآآآآآآجل  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ان شاالله 5 .. 
> ويزاج الله خير الغلا ع الموضوع الغاوي .,


ويآآآآج الخير يارب
وان شااء الله تختمين الـ 5 ختمات

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا حاط في بالي ختمتين مع البقر والملك يوميا
> ان شاءالله اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وطاعتك مشكورة حبيبتي


ماشاء الله عليج زين والله
ان شااااااء الله تختمينهم

اللهم آآآآآآآمين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ان شالله انا ناويه أختمه مره وقلت بعد ماأختمه أحدد سور من القرءان واحفظها ان شالله ..
> وربي يعينا ع ذكره وع طاعته يــــــــارب.
> ربي استرني فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض اللهم آمين....


ما شآآآآء الله شي طيب
ربي يحققلج مرأأأأدج


اللهم آآآآآآممين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ان شـآ الله بحـآول اختمه 3 مـرآت .. ! ..  .. !


ان شااااااء الله يارب تختمينه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> جزاج الله خير عالموضوع الطيب..
> 
> انا بصراحه اختم ختمه واحده فقط..
> 
> لاني عندما اقرأ القرآن ارتله واجوده باحكامه.. وأقف عند اي آيه احب اعرف معناها او قصتها وابحث في التفاسير..


ما شآآآآآآء الله عليج
شي طيب والله

باااارك الله فيج


وياج الخير يارب

----------


## لميـــاء999

انا ناويه أختم 5 ختمات .. ان شاء الله ..

كل يوم 6 اجزاء ..

اقراه اول ما انش جزءيين 

و بعد صلاه الظهر جزءين 

و بعد صلاه العصر جزء 

و قبل الصلاه المغرب جزء ..


و الله يعطينا على قد نيتنا و نختم ان شاء الله

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

> هلااا الغآآليه
> موجوده أنا بس منشغـــــــله فالمطبخ والخ
> 
> الحمدالله وصلت قبل الفطور الجزء 11
> ولازم اخلص اليوم 12 جزء >> يعني باجيلي جزء


 ماااشاااء الله عليــــــــــــــــــــــــــج,, ربي يقدرنااا ونختم القرآآآآن أكثر عن مرات في هذا الشهر الكريم 

للرفع لاحلى عيون

----------


## جورية سعود

سنة من السنوات الحمدلله ختمت 7 مرات -- العام وهالسنة أثر علي الدوام في القراءة وبحاول إن شاء الله اكون معاكم ---- اليوم الثالث من رمضان والحمدلله خلصت الجزء التاسع -- معاكم على درب الخير

----------


## عرش المحبة

ما شاء الله الله يتقبل طاعتنا 

تسلمين الغاليه ع هالطرح الجميل والله يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج 

واليوم الثالث من رمضان
وانا الحمدلله الحين ف الجزء الخامس عشر

----------


## صدى101

اممم انا فالجزء السادس عشر وان شاء الله أوصل العشرين اليوم . .


^^ 


يزاج الله خير ...

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

*مااشااء الله تبارك الرحمن .. 

تواصلكم في هذا الموضوع يشجعناا ويحمسسنا 

الله يقدرنا ويعيينا على ختمه*

----------


## بلاكـ آيز

انا ناويه اختم مرتين مرة لي ومره للمرحوم ابويه


الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه(آمين)

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

* الغاليه الي اعرفه ان الختمه عن شخص متوفي لا تجوز وانها بدعه . فأحسن لج تدعين له الغلاا 

وربي يرحمه ويغند روحه الجنه ويجعله من العتقااء*

----------


## بنت اخت خالتي

*الحمدلله انا متى مافضيت اقرا الحمدلله 

والحين واصله الجزء العاشر الحمدلله .. 



والله يقدرني واختمه اكثر عن مرتين .. ان شاء الله 


بنات لاتنسووووووون تدعون عند الختمه ... لان عن كل ختمه دعوة مستجابه وشجره في الجنه .. 



الله يرزقنا واياكم .. يارب ..*

----------


## BintYaqoub

ناوية ب10 ان شاءالله

----------


## 8نوف8

ان شاء الله . اليوم بوصل الجزء 24

وباجر باذن الله بخلص ختمة أولى

يااااااااااارب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماااشاااء الله عليــــــــــــــــــــــــــج,, ربي يقدرنااا ونختم القرآآآآن أكثر عن مرات في هذا الشهر الكريم 
> 
> للرفع لاحلى عيون


آآآآآآمين يارب
أجمعين

ربي يرفع من قدرج ومقدآآآآآآرج حياتي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> سنة من السنوات الحمدلله ختمت 7 مرات -- العام وهالسنة أثر علي الدوام في القراءة وبحاول إن شاء الله اكون معاكم ---- اليوم الثالث من رمضان والحمدلله خلصت الجزء التاسع -- معاكم على درب الخير


حيآآآآآج الله الغاآآآآليه
ربي يوووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ما شاء الله الله يتقبل طاعتنا 
> 
> تسلمين الغاليه ع هالطرح الجميل والله يجعله ف ميزان حسناتج 
> 
> واليوم الثالث من رمضان
> وانا الحمدلله الحين ف الجزء الخامس عشر


آآآآمين يارب
ربي يسلمج الغلا

ما شاااااء الله عليج
ربي يوووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> اممم انا فالجزء السادس عشر وان شاء الله أوصل العشرين اليوم . .
> 
> 
> ^^ 
> 
> 
> يزاج الله خير ...


ما شااااااء الله عليج
ربي يوووفقج

ويآآج الخير يارب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *مااشااء الله تبارك الرحمن .. 
> 
> تواصلكم في هذا الموضوع يشجعناا ويحمسسنا 
> 
> الله يقدرنا ويعيينا على ختمه*


آآآآآآآمين يارب
ماقلتيلنا مهآآآآآري

انتي وين وآآآآآصله .؟؟

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا ناويه اختم مرتين مرة لي ومره للمرحوم ابويه
> 
> 
> الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه(آمين)


مووووووفقه الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *الحمدلله انا متى مافضيت اقرا الحمدلله 
> 
> والحين واصله الجزء العاشر الحمدلله .. 
> 
> 
> 
> والله يقدرني واختمه اكثر عن مرتين .. ان شاء الله 
> 
> 
> ...



ربي يوووووووفقج
واكيييييييييد أهم شي الدعآآآآآآآء  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ناوية ب10 ان شاءالله


ما شآآآآآآآآآء الله عليج >> ربي يووووفقج
كيف بيكون ترتيبج فاليوم كم جزء تقرين ؟؟

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ان شاء الله . اليوم بوصل الجزء 24
> 
> وباجر باذن الله بخلص ختمة أولى
> 
> يااااااااااارب


ما شآآآآآآآء الله عليج
مبروووووك مقدمآآآآ

كم جزء تقرين فاليووووم ؟؟

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

أنا حآآآآآآآليآ واصله الجزء 17 تملي جزء واحد بوصل 18
وبختم ورا بآآآآآجر ان شآآآآآآآآء الله

----------


## فارسةدبي1

مالت علي جزء 3

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

ياااااي والله بخااطري اختمة اكقر ها لسنة بس الله يهدي ولدي مايخليني حتى اصلي عدل يتم لازق فيني ويصييييييييييييييح

ومب عارفة شو اسووي ويااااااااه ويوم يرقد باليل بوشباب يبااني اسهر ويااه الله يوفقني ويقدرني ع ختمة ان شاااااااء الله

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

الله يقدرني واختمه 3 مرات والرابعه عن حياة خالي الله يرحمه


اول يوم في رمضان قريت 6 اجزاء الحمدلله


وثاني يوم نفس الشي


وامس الثالث قريت من الجزء ال12 لين ال19 الحمدلله


وحاطه في بالي اختمه باجر ان شالله او وراه


وعقب بنوي اختم عن حياة خالي الله يرحمه


وعقب برد اختمه عن نفسي لاني اخاف مايسعفني الوقت واختمه عن حياة خالي اذا ختمته اقين عن نفسي


والله يقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال والدعوات ويعينا على قراءة كتابه بتمعن وتدبر

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

> * الغاليه الي اعرفه ان الختمه عن شخص متوفي لا تجوز وانها بدعه . فأحسن لج تدعين له الغلاا 
> 
> وربي يرحمه ويغند روحه الجنه ويجعله من العتقااء*




بنات صدق ؟؟؟؟


بليز حد يفتينا

----------


## شمس السعودية

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله

ومبروك عليكم الشهر الفضيل

الحمدلله هالسنة ناوية أختم 7 ختمات والحين في الجزء25 واقرأ بعد كل فريضة ما تيسر لي قراءته

يا أخوات هذا شهر القرآن أجلوا كل شيء من أجل القرآن إلى مابعد العيد

شعاري في رمضان هذه السنة لا لكل شيء يشغلني عن القرآن إلا ما اضطررت إليه

كان السلف الصالح يختمون فيه من 10 إلى 60 ختمة كل حسب قدرته وهمته أين نحن منهم؟!!

جزيل الشكر لكم

ووفق الله الجميع إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## 8نوف8

> الله يقدرني واختمه 3 مرات والرابعه عن حياة خالي الله يرحمه
> 
> 
> اول يوم في رمضان قريت 6 اجزاء الحمدلله
> 
> 
> وثاني يوم نفس الشي
> 
> 
> ...





> بنات صدق ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> بليز حد يفتينا


هل يجوز أن أختم القرآن الكريم لوالدي ، علماً بأنهما أميان لا يقرآن ولا يكتبان ؟ وهل يجوز أن أختم القرآن لشخص يعرف القراءة والكتابة ولكن أريد إهداءه هذه الختمة ؟ وهل يجوز لي أن أختم القرآن لأكثر من شخص ؟ 



فأجاب : 
لم يرد في الكتاب العزيز ، ولا في السنة المطهرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا عن صحابته الكرام رضي الله عنهم ما يدل على شرعية إهداء تلاوة القرآن الكريم للوالدين ولا لغيرهما ، وإنما شرع الله قراءة القرآن للانتفاع به ، والاستفادة منه ، وتدبر معانيه والعمل بذلك ، قال تعالى : ( كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آَيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُولُو الأَلْبَابِ ) ص/29 ، وقال تعالى : ( إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآَنَ يَهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ ) الإسراء/90 ، وقال سبحانه : ( قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا هُدًى وَشِفَاءٌ ) فصلت/44 ، وقال نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( اقرءوا القرآن ، فإنه يأتي شفيعاً لأصحابه ) ، ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إنه يؤتى بالقرآن يوم القيامة وأهله الذين كانوا يعملون به تقدمه سورة البقرة وآل عمران كأنهما غمامتان أو غيايتان أو فرقان من طير صواف تحاجان عن صاحبهما ) 
ومعنى غيايتان : أي سحابتين . 
والمقصود أنه أنزل للعمل به وتدبره والتعبد بتلاوته والإكثار من قراءته لا لإهدائه للأموات أو غيرهم ، ولا أعلم في إهدائه للوالدين أو غيرهما أصلا يعتمد عليه ، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَن عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد ) ، وقد ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى جواز ذلك وقالوا : لا مانع من إهداء ثواب القرآن وغيره من الأعمال الصالحات ، وقاسوا ذلك على الصدقة والدعاء للأموات وغيرهم ، ولكن الصواب هو القول الأول ؛ للحديث المذكور ، وما جاء في معناه ، ولو كان إهداء التلاوة مشروعا لفعله السلف الصالح ، والعبادة لا يجوز فيها القياس ؛ لأنها توقيفية لا تثبت إلا بنص من كلام الله عز وجل ، أو من سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، للحديث السابق وما جاء في معناه . 



" مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز " ( 8 / 360 ، 361 ) . 



http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/70317/

----------


## صدى101

انا اليووم وصلت العشرين وان شاء الله باجر ابا أختم 

يا رب تقدرني وتثبتنــآ على دينك

----------


## اسيره الليل

تسلمين حبوبه ع الموضوع
وبصرااحه في قمه الروعه يزااج الله الف خيير
انا ان شااء الله بختمه بعد جم من يوم وعسب 
اسهل بعد ع عمريه في الختم اقرا بعد كل صلااه 6 ورقاات

----------


## وسط قلبه

انا وصلت جزء 20 وان شاءالله بختمه باجر وببدا من يديد اذا قدرت بختمه مرتين او 3 بس انا ناويه مرتين لأني ولا مره سويتها اني اختم في رمضان مرتين وان شاءالله ها رمضان يكوون غير  :Smile:

----------


## مــــلاك شوق

فميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

الله يقدرني اختم مرتين او أكثر

الحين واصله 12

----------


## 8نوف8

الحمدلله خلصت الختمة الأولى  :Smile: 

وبديت في الختمة الثانية .. واصلة الجزء الثاني

----------


## بنت الزعاب

انا ان شاء الله ناويه اختم 6 ختمات فهالشهر الكريم ..

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

الحمدلله انهيت الختمه الاولى وان شالله ع صلاة العشا ببدا في الختمه الثانيه :Smile:

----------


## حكايات الغرام

انا الحين واصله عند جزء 25 وان شاء الله احاول اليوم اخلص ختمتي الاولى

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

> هل يجوز أن أختم القرآن الكريم لوالدي ، علماً بأنهما أميان لا يقرآن ولا يكتبان ؟ وهل يجوز أن أختم القرآن لشخص يعرف القراءة والكتابة ولكن أريد إهداءه هذه الختمة ؟ وهل يجوز لي أن أختم القرآن لأكثر من شخص ؟ 
> 
> 
> 
> فأجاب : 
> لم يرد في الكتاب العزيز ، ولا في السنة المطهرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا عن صحابته الكرام رضي الله عنهم ما يدل على شرعية إهداء تلاوة القرآن الكريم للوالدين ولا لغيرهما ، وإنما شرع الله قراءة القرآن للانتفاع به ، والاستفادة منه ، وتدبر معانيه والعمل بذلك ، قال تعالى : ( كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آَيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُولُو الأَلْبَابِ ) ص/29 ، وقال تعالى : ( إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآَنَ يَهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ ) الإسراء/90 ، وقال سبحانه : ( قُلْ هُوَ لِلَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا هُدًى وَشِفَاءٌ ) فصلت/44 ، وقال نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( اقرءوا القرآن ، فإنه يأتي شفيعاً لأصحابه ) ، ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إنه يؤتى بالقرآن يوم القيامة وأهله الذين كانوا يعملون به تقدمه سورة البقرة وآل عمران كأنهما غمامتان أو غيايتان أو فرقان من طير صواف تحاجان عن صاحبهما ) 
> ومعنى غيايتان : أي سحابتين . 
> والمقصود أنه أنزل للعمل به وتدبره والتعبد بتلاوته والإكثار من قراءته لا لإهدائه للأموات أو غيرهم ، ولا أعلم في إهدائه للوالدين أو غيرهما أصلا يعتمد عليه ، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَن عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد ) ، وقد ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى جواز ذلك وقالوا : لا مانع من إهداء ثواب القرآن وغيره من الأعمال الصالحات ، وقاسوا ذلك على الصدقة والدعاء للأموات وغيرهم ، ولكن الصواب هو القول الأول ؛ للحديث المذكور ، وما جاء في معناه ، ولو كان إهداء التلاوة مشروعا لفعله السلف الصالح ، والعبادة لا يجوز فيها القياس ؛ لأنها توقيفية لا تثبت إلا بنص من كلام الله عز وجل ، أو من سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، للحديث السابق وما جاء في معناه . 
> 
> ...



بعد ماسويت سيرج لقيت الجواب


ماحكم ختم القرآن على ميت وقراءة بعض الآيات بعد صلاة الفجر على الميت هل يجوز؟

الفتوى 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن كان المقصود بختم القرآن على الميت، هو إهداء ثواب قراءة القرآن كاملاً إلى الميت فهذا جائز ويصل ثواب ذلك إلى الميت، على القول الصحيح لأهل العلم، ويجوز فعل ذلك بعد صلاة الفجر وفي أي وقت بلا تعيين، وإن كان المقصود بختم القرآن على الميت ما يحدث في بعض البلدان من الاجتماع على ذلك، ومناوبة القراءة فهذا من البدع التي لا أصل لها ولا مستند. والله أعلم.


http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId


 :Astaghfor:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

الحمدالله ختـــــــــمت الساعه 5 العصر
أول ختمـــــــــــــه وسويت سويتين لبيتنا ( لأهل بوراشد يعني ) ولأهلي


وهاااي صور السويتات


لبيتنا :




لأهلي :




طبعآآآآآ وأأيد انشغل ويا ولدي رشودي وتعبآآآآنه من اللوووعه روووووحي
وادخل المطبـــــــــــخ >> والصرآآآحه الله يسامحني أتااابع كم من مسلسل


رديت قريت من أول شي وصلت الجزء الثآآآآني

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

*ما اترييتووني انا اليوم ان ششاء الله بختم اول ختمه 

الف مبرووووك للي ختم وان ششاء الله عقبال اليااياات 

انا اتششجع دوم بوجوودكم*

----------


## نسيم الأمل

السلام عليكم ...ممكن حد يساعدني في التقسيم .. انا و لا مره ختمت القران و ناويه اختمه و لو مره ها السنه .. فممكن حد يساعدني كيف ؟؟ انا اليوم و اصله الجزء الرابع .. ممكن حد يقسملي كم اقرا يوميا ... يعني مثلا عقب كل صلاه كذا صفحه ... و هيه سووا حسابكم العاده تيني 8-10 ايام فشلوا 8 ايام ^^

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

> السلام عليكم ...ممكن حد يساعدني في التقسيم .. انا و لا مره ختمت القران و ناويه اختمه و لو مره ها السنه .. فممكن حد يساعدني كيف ؟؟ انا اليوم و اصله الجزء الرابع .. ممكن حد يقسملي كم اقرا يوميا ... يعني مثلا عقب كل صلاه كذا صفحه ... و هيه سووا حسابكم العاده تيني 8-10 ايام فشلوا 8 ايام ^^


عليكم السلام والرحمه



حبيبتي تقدرين تقرين كل يوم 3 او 4 اجزاء اذا كنتي تبين تختمينه مرة وحده



واذا نويتي اكثر من مرة اقريلج ع الاقل 6 اجزاء في اليوم




والله يوفقج اختي وتختمينه في هالشهر :Smile:

----------


## كلي أمل }~

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن تختمون اكثر من مرة ومرتين 
ماشاء الله ماشاء الله 

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ياااااااااااااااااارب يااااااااااااااااارب
اختمه السنة مره وببدأ اكثف قراءة علشان اختمه مرتين فالشهر وياارب ياارب اختمه

اناا حدي مره اختم في رمضان 
بس شجعتوني والله 
وليش لا بختم القرآن مرتين افي شي احلى من القرآن
يارب اختمه يارب
ربي يسعدني ويوفقني وينور حياتي يارب
دعوتكم لي 

.

----------


## فتاة راك

إن شاء الله عشر ختمات 

 :Smile:

----------


## lollypop.84

ام رش رش 

انا وياكم بعد

بمر صوبكم كل يوم وبخبركم وين وصلت
انا الحينه فالجزء السادس
بشد حيلي ان شاء الله

----------


## نسيم الأمل

> عليكم السلام والرحمه
> 
> 
> 
> حبيبتي تقدرين تقرين كل يوم 3 او 4 اجزاء اذا كنتي تبين تختمينه مرة وحده
> 
> 
> 
> واذا نويتي اكثر من مرة اقريلج ع الاقل 6 اجزاء في اليوم
> ...


مشكوره حبيتي خلاص بحاول اقرا كل يوم 3 اجزاء ان شاء الله ^^ وصلت الجزء السادس و ناويه عصلاه العصر اول التاسع

----------


## Um_Mahrah

انا جربت السويت وكان لذييييييييذ .. بس مهورة شلت الصحن وماخلتني اكمل .. كان فرش وطري 

تسلم اديج .... وعقبال الختمة الاخيرة ... نبا ذبيحة لوول

----------


## دريم

أنا في الجزء العاشر

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

ليش البنات ما يقرن في ايام الدوره ؟! 

عندج انترنت تقدرين تقرين من النت وتقدرين تقرين من المصحف الالكترووني 

وتقدرين اتخلين بينج وبين القرآن حجاز مثل القفاز واقروا 

قراءة القرآن أثناء الحيض
هل يمكن للمرأة أن تقرأ القرآن أثناء فترة الحيض أو الدورة الشهرية ؟


الحمد لله
هذه المسألة مما اختلف فيه أهل العلم رحمهم الله :
فجمهور الفقهاء على حرمة قراءة الحائض للقرآن حال الحيض حتى تطهر ، ولا يستثنى من ذلك إلا ما كان على سبيل الذّكر والدّعاء ولم يقصد به التلاوة كقول : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة … الخ مما ورد في القرآن وهو من عموم الذكر .
واستدلوا على المنع بأمور منها :
1- أنها في حكم الجنب بجامع أن كلاً منها عليه الغسل ، وقد ثبت من حديث علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعلمهم القرآن وكان لا يحجزه عن القرآن إلا الجنابة " رواه أبو داود (1/281) والترمذي (146) والنسائي (1/144) وابن ماجه (1/207) وأحمد (1/84) ابن خزيمة (1/104) قال الترمذي : حديث حسن صحيح ، وقال الحافظ ابن حجر : والحق أنه من قبيل الحسن يصلح للحجة .
2- ما روي من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا تقرأ الحائض ولا الجنب شيئاً من القرآن " رواه الترمذي (131) وابن ماجه (595) والدارقطني (1/117) والبيهقي (1/89) وهو حديث ضعيف لأنه من رواية إسماعيل بن عياش عن الحجازيين وروايته عنهم ضعيفة ، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية (21/460) : وهو حديث ضعيف باتفاق أهل المعرفة بالحديث أ.هـ . وينظر : نصب الراية 1/195 والتلخيص الحبير 1/183 .
وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى جواز قراءة الحائض للقرآن وهو مذهب مالك ، ورواية عن أحمد اختارها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ورجحه الشوكاني واستدلوا على ذلك بأمور منها :
1- أن الأصل الجواز والحل حتى يقوم دليل على المنع وليس هناك دليل يمنع من قراءة الحائض للقرآن ، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : ليس في منع الحائض من القراءة نصوص صريحة صحيحة ، وقال : ومعلوم أن النساء كن يحضن على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولم يكن ينههن عن قراءة القرآن ، كما لم يكن ينههن عن الذكر والدعاء .
2- أن الله تعالى أمر بتلاوة القرآن ، وأثنى على تاليه ووعده بجزيل الثواب وعظيم الجزاء فلا يمنع من ذلك إلا من ثبت في حقه الدليل وليس هناك ما يمنع الحائض من القراءة كما تقدم .
3- أن قياس الحائض على الجنب في المنع من قراءة القرآن قياس مع الفارق لأن الجنب باختياره أن يزيل هذا المانع بالغسل بخلاف الحائض ، وكذلك فإن الحيض قد تطول مدته غالباً ، بخلاف الجنب فإنه مأمور بالإغتسال عند حضور وقت الصلاة .
4- أن في منع الحائض من القراءة تفويتاً للأجر عليها وربما تعرضت لنسيان شيء من القرآن أو احتاجت إلى القراءة حال التعليم أو التعلم . 
فتبين مما سبق قوة أدلة قول من ذهب إلى جواز قراءة الحائض للقرآن ، وإن احتاطت المرأة واقتصرت على القراءة عند خوف نسيانه فقد أخذت بالأحوط .
ومما يجدر التنبيه عليه أن ما تقدم في هذه المسألة يختص بقراءة الحائض للقرآن عن ظهر قلب ، أما القراءة من المصحف فلها حكم آخر حيث أن الراجح من قولي أهل العلم تحريم مس المصحف للمُحدث لعموم قوله تعالى : ( لا يمسه إلا المطهرون ) ولما جاء في كتاب عمرو بن حزم الذي كتبه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أهل اليمن وفيه : " ألا يمس القرآن إلا طاهر " رواه مالك 1/199 والنسائي 8/57 وابن حبان 793 والبيهقي 1/87 قال الحافظ ابن حجر : وقد صحح الحديث جماعة من الأئمة من حيث الشهرة ، وقال الشافعي : ثبت عندهم أنه كتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقال ابن عبدالبر : هذا كتاب مشهور عند أهل السير معروف عند أهل العلم معرفة يستغني بشهرتها عن الإسناد لأنه أشبه المتواتر لتلقي الناس له بالقبول والمعرفة .أ.هـ وقال الشيخ الألباني عنه : صحيح .التلخيص الحبير 4/17 وانظر : نصب الراية 1/196 إرواء الغليل 1/158 .
حاشية ابن عابدين 1/159 المجموع 1/356 كشاف القناع 1/147 المغني 3/461 نيل الأوطار 1/226 مجموع الفتاوى 21/460 الشرح الممتع للشيخ ابن عثيمين 1/291 .
ولذلك فإذا أرادت الحائض أن تقرأ في المصحف فإنها تمسكه بشيء منفصل عنه كخرقة طاهرة أو تلبس قفازا ، أو تقلب أوراق المصحف بعود أو قلم ونحو ذلك ، وجلدة المصحف المخيطة أو الملتصقة به لها حكم المصحف في المسّ ، والله تعالى أعلم .

الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد


:
:
:
:
الحمد لله ختمت امسس على الفجر اول ختمه والحين في الثاانيه ربي يقدرنا ونختمه اكثر

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

مشارف الجزء السابع من الختمه 2

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مالت علي جزء 3


شدي حيلج وان شآآآآآآء الله تختمين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ياااااي والله بخااطري اختمة اكقر ها لسنة بس الله يهدي ولدي مايخليني حتى اصلي عدل يتم لازق فيني ويصييييييييييييييح
> 
> ومب عارفة شو اسووي ويااااااااه ويوم يرقد باليل بوشباب يبااني اسهر ويااه الله يوفقني ويقدرني ع ختمة ان شاااااااء الله


الله يخليلج ولدج
ربي يعطييييييج على قد نيتج فديتج

ومووفقه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الله يقدرني واختمه 3 مرات والرابعه عن حياة خالي الله يرحمه
> 
> 
> اول يوم في رمضان قريت 6 اجزاء الحمدلله
> 
> 
> وثاني يوم نفس الشي
> 
> 
> ...


آآآآآآآآآمين يارب
يميييييع ان شااااااء الله

ربي يووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك بإذن الله
> 
> ومبروك عليكم الشهر الفضيل
> 
> الحمدلله هالسنة ناوية أختم 7 ختمات والحين في الجزء25 واقرأ بعد كل فريضة ما تيسر لي قراءته
> 
> يا أخوات هذا شهر القرآن أجلوا كل شيء من أجل القرآن إلى مابعد العيد
> 
> شعاري في رمضان هذه السنة لا لكل شيء يشغلني عن القرآن إلا ما اضطررت إليه
> ...


ويآآآآآج الخير يارب
ربي يوووووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا اليووم وصلت العشرين وان شاء الله باجر ابا أختم 
> 
> يا رب تقدرني وتثبتنــآ على دينك


موووووفقه الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> تسلمين حبوبه ع الموضوع
> وبصرااحه في قمه الروعه يزااج الله الف خيير
> انا ان شااء الله بختمه بعد جم من يوم وعسب 
> اسهل بعد ع عمريه في الختم اقرا بعد كل صلااه 6 ورقاات


ربي يسلمج الغلا
ويآآآآج الخير يالغلا >> طلتج الاروووع

ربي يوووفقج غلايه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا وصلت جزء 20 وان شاءالله بختمه باجر وببدا من يديد اذا قدرت بختمه مرتين او 3 بس انا ناويه مرتين لأني ولا مره سويتها اني اختم في رمضان مرتين وان شاءالله ها رمضان يكوون غير


ربي يووووووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> فميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله
> 
> الله يقدرني اختم مرتين او أكثر
> 
> الحين واصله 12


تسلمين فديتج
ربي يوووووفقج حبيبتي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمدلله خلصت الختمة الأولى 
> 
> وبديت في الختمة الثانية .. واصلة الجزء الثاني


مبرووووووووك الغلا
وربي يوووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا ان شاء الله ناويه اختم 6 ختمات فهالشهر الكريم ..


ربي يووووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمدلله انهيت الختمه الاولى وان شالله ع صلاة العشا ببدا في الختمه الثانيه


مبرووووووووووووووك الغآليه
ربي يووووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا الحين واصله عند جزء 25 وان شاء الله احاول اليوم اخلص ختمتي الاولى


ربي يوووووفقج الغلا
ومبروووك

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *ما اترييتووني انا اليوم ان ششاء الله بختم اول ختمه 
> 
> الف مبرووووك للي ختم وان ششاء الله عقبال اليااياات 
> 
> انا اتششجع دوم بوجوودكم*


الله يبآآآآآرك فيج الغلا
ونبي دووووم هالتشجيع

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم ...ممكن حد يساعدني في التقسيم .. انا و لا مره ختمت القران و ناويه اختمه و لو مره ها السنه .. فممكن حد يساعدني كيف ؟؟ انا اليوم و اصله الجزء الرابع .. ممكن حد يقسملي كم اقرا يوميا ... يعني مثلا عقب كل صلاه كذا صفحه ... و هيه سووا حسابكم العاده تيني 8-10 ايام فشلوا 8 ايام ^^


وعليكم السلآلآلآلآلآم والرحمه
الغآليه اترومين نفسي يوميآ 6 أجزآء
حأولي بعد كل صلآلآلآه جزء ،، وبعد السحور || قبل أذان الفير يعني || جزء وآحد
وان شااااااء الله بتختمينه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن تختمون اكثر من مرة ومرتين 
> ماشاء الله ماشاء الله 
> 
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ياااااااااااااااااارب يااااااااااااااااارب
> اختمه السنة مره وببدأ اكثف قراءة علشان اختمه مرتين فالشهر وياارب ياارب اختمه
> 
> اناا حدي مره اختم في رمضان 
> بس شجعتوني والله 
> وليش لا بختم القرآن مرتين افي شي احلى من القرآن
> ...


ان شاااااااااء الله تختمينه هالسنه أكثرعن مره
شدي حيلج فديتج

وربي يسعدج ويووووفقج ويحققلج مرآآآدج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> إن شاء الله عشر ختمات


ما شآآآآآآآآء الله عليج
ربي يووووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ام رش رش 
> 
> انا وياكم بعد
> 
> بمر صوبكم كل يوم وبخبركم وين وصلت
> انا الحينه فالجزء السادس
> بشد حيلي ان شاء الله


حيآآآآج الله لولي حيآآآآتي
ونتريآآآج اتنورين البيج  :Smile: 

ربي يوووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا جربت السويت وكان لذييييييييذ .. بس مهورة شلت الصحن وماخلتني اكمل .. كان فرش وطري 
> 
> تسلم اديج .... وعقبال الختمة الاخيرة ... نبا ذبيحة لوول


بالعآآآآآآآآآآفيه
اويييييييه جان قلتيلي بييبلج غيييييييييره ><

ربي يسلمج ،، أفاعليــــــــــج حآآآآضرين ^^

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أنا في الجزء العاشر


مووووووفقه الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ليش البنات ما يقرن في ايام الدوره ؟! 
> 
> عندج انترنت تقدرين تقرين من النت وتقدرين تقرين من المصحف الالكترووني 
> 
> وتقدرين اتخلين بينج وبين القرآن حجاز مثل القفاز واقروا 
> 
> قراءة القرآن أثناء الحيض
> هل يمكن للمرأة أن تقرأ القرآن أثناء فترة الحيض أو الدورة الشهرية ؟
> 
> ...



مبروووووووووك مهوره

انا اللي اعرفه مايستوي نقرا فترة الدوره إلا إذا للدراسه والحفظ
والله أعلم

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مشارف الجزء السابع من الختمه 2


ماشاء الله عليج
نفسي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

حآآآآآآآآليآ وآآصله الجزء الــ 7 من الختمه الثآآآآآآآآآنيه
وأكيد بقرا للفير

----------


## صدى101

أنا اليووم ان شاء الله بختم .. 

وربي يوفجنــآ , ,,



ان شآء الله ببدآ فالختمه الثـآنية بآجـر

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

انا كنت مريضه وعندنا ناس
وببدا بالختمه اليوم ان شاء الله

----------


## أم شمـه

انا واصله الجزء 15 من الختمه الثانيه

----------


## حزن قلبي

اذا الله راد بحاول اختم مرتين

----------


## نك نيم

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم شمـه


انا واصله الجزء 15 من الختمه الثانيه


ماشاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن .... يزاج الله خير 


انا الحين ان شاء الله بقرا وبختمه .. وباجر ببدأ الختمه الثانيه ... 

الله يتقبل منا صالح الاعمال ان شاء الله*

----------


## الصغيروونة

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن ،
في بنات واصلات الختمة الثانية ^_^
انا توني ختمت الختمة الاولى
و ان شالله ع الفير ببدا باذن الله ،
حمستّوني اشد الهمة

----------


## 8نوف8

وصلت الجزء 16 من الختمة 2

----------


## مــلوكــه

انا بالختمه الاولى

بعدني ماخلصت






دلوعة زوجي الله يجعله فميزان حسناتج حبوبه

----------


## ميثانو

[SIZE="5"][COLOR="Blue"]الحمدلله والله يكثر من امثالكن ياربي ويثبتكن على الايمان وطاعة الرحمن 

شوفو خواتي انا كل شهر اختمه يعني بين غسله وغسله والحمدلله 
والفضل كله يعود على نصايح اختي العوده 

وانشاءالله قريب بخلص الختمه الاولى باذن الله يمكن اليوم بعد اخلص انشاءالله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أنا اليووم ان شاء الله بختم .. 
> 
> وربي يوفجنــآ , ,,
> 
> 
> 
> ان شآء الله ببدآ فالختمه الثـآنية بآجـر


مبروووووووووك الغآآآآآآليه
ربي يووووووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا كنت مريضه وعندنا ناس
> وببدا بالختمه اليوم ان شاء الله


أجر وعآآفيه الغآآليه
ربي يووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا واصله الجزء 15 من الختمه الثانيه


ما شااااااء الله عليج
ربي يوووووفقج ويتقبل منج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> اذا الله راد بحاول اختم مرتين


ان شاااااء الله يااارب
ربي يوفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *
> 
> ماشاء الله ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن .... يزاج الله خير 
> 
> 
> انا الحين ان شاء الله بقرا وبختمه .. وباجر ببدأ الختمه الثانيه ... 
> 
> الله يتقبل منا صالح الاعمال ان شاء الله*


مبرووووووك الغآليه
ربي يوووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشالله تبارك الرحمن ،
> في بنات واصلات الختمة الثانية ^_^
> انا توني ختمت الختمة الاولى
> و ان شالله ع الفير ببدا باذن الله ،
> حمستّوني اشد الهمة


مبروووك الغآآليه
شدي حيلج وبتلحقينا ان شاااااااااءالله  :Smile: 

ربي يووووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> وصلت الجزء 16 من الختمة 2


ما شآآآآآآآآء الله عليج
ربي يتقبل منـــــــــــج ويوووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا بالختمه الاولى
> 
> بعدني ماخلصت
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> دلوعة زوجي الله يجعله فميزان حسناتج حبوبه



ربي يوووووفقج الغآليه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> [SIZE="5"][COLOR="Blue"]الحمدلله والله يكثر من امثالكن ياربي ويثبتكن على الايمان وطاعة الرحمن 
> 
> شوفو خواتي انا كل شهر اختمه يعني بين غسله وغسله والحمدلله 
> والفضل كله يعود على نصايح اختي العوده 
> 
> وانشاءالله قريب بخلص الختمه الاولى باذن الله يمكن اليوم بعد اخلص انشاءالله


ربي يوووووووفقج الغلا

----------


## صدى101

أنا ختمت توآ وان شاء الله ببدآ فالختمه الثـآنيـه ..


^^ ربي يوفج الجميع لما يحبه ويرضـآ’ه ..

----------


## كلوفر

جزاك الله خير صاحبه الموضوع 

و شدوا حيلكم و ختموا القرءان 

لأنه يأتي يوم القيامه شفيعا لأصحابه 

و فقكم الله لدرب الصالحين و غفر ذنوبكم في الشهر الفضيل

----------


## مس فندي

أنا بحاول اختم ختمتين ولا ثلاااث ان شاء الله ..

الحينه انا فالجزء الــ 20 ^^ ..

ربي يوفقكن و يعينكم على ختم كتابه وحفظه ان شاء الله

----------


## القطة الجميلة

خوش فكرة و الله يعطيكم الف عافية ان شا الله

----------


## بثـينه

بارك الله فيج اختي على هالتذكره الطيبه وموضوعج رائع ويثير الحماس في النفس ..
وربي يقدرني واصوم هالشهر ياااا رب .. لاني من أول يوم في رمضان أجهضت والحمدالله على كل حال ..!
ما أدري متى بقدر أصوم ... أدعوووووولي ما أبغي أجر هالشهر يضيع علي ^^

والله يجزيكم الجنه يا ب ..

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

الجزء ال11 من الختمه الثانيه


بنات لاتنسني من دعواتكن الصداع وااايد متعبني مادري ليش :Frown: 



يااارب لطفك وتعيني على اني اختم كتابك عن روح خالي الله يرحمه وابتدي فيه ختمه ثانيه لنفسي في شهرك الفضيل

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أنا ختمت توآ وان شاء الله ببدآ فالختمه الثـآنيـه ..
> 
> 
> ^^ ربي يوفج الجميع لما يحبه ويرضـآ’ه ..


مبروووووك 
وربي يووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> جزاك الله خير صاحبه الموضوع 
> 
> و شدوا حيلكم و ختموا القرءان 
> 
> لأنه يأتي يوم القيامه شفيعا لأصحابه 
> 
> و فقكم الله لدرب الصالحين و غفر ذنوبكم في الشهر الفضيل


ويااااااج الخير فديتج
حياااج الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أنا بحاول اختم ختمتين ولا ثلاااث ان شاء الله ..
> 
> الحينه انا فالجزء الــ 20 ^^ ..
> 
> ربي يوفقكن و يعينكم على ختم كتابه وحفظه ان شاء الله


ربي يوووووفقج
آآآآآآمين يارب >> يميع ان شااااء الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> خوش فكرة و الله يعطيكم الف عافية ان شا الله


ربي يعآآآآآفيج
وحياااج الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بارك الله فيج اختي على هالتذكره الطيبه وموضوعج رائع ويثير الحماس في النفس ..
> وربي يقدرني واصوم هالشهر ياااا رب .. لاني من أول يوم في رمضان أجهضت والحمدالله على كل حال ..!
> ما أدري متى بقدر أصوم ... أدعوووووولي ما أبغي أجر هالشهر يضيع علي ^^
> 
> والله يجزيكم الجنه يا ب ..


وبآآآآآآرك فيج الغلا
فديتـــج عورني قلبي عليج وحآآآسه فيج لأني أجهضت قبل ،، ماعليه مأأأأأجوره ان شااااء الله وربي يعوووووضج  :Smile: 

وان شااااء الله مابيضيع عليج الشهر بتصومين وبتختمين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الجزء ال11 من الختمه الثانيه
> 
> 
> بنات لاتنسني من دعواتكن الصداع وااايد متعبني مادري ليش
> 
> 
> 
> يااارب لطفك وتعيني على اني اختم كتابك عن روح خالي الله يرحمه وابتدي فيه ختمه ثانيه لنفسي في شهرك الفضيل


سبحآآآآآآن الله كل ما أدخل الموضووووع
أشوف ردج & وين وصلتي ،، يظهر نفســـــــــــــي تمامآ  :Smile: 
انا حاليآ واصله الجزء 11 من الختـــــمه الـ 2


سلاااااااامة راااسج الغلا
ماتشوفين شرر

ربي يووفقج

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

> سبحآآآآآآن الله كل ما أدخل الموضووووع
> أشوف ردج & وين وصلتي ،، يظهر نفســـــــــــــي تمامآ 
> انا حاليآ واصله الجزء 11 من الختـــــمه الـ 2
> 
> 
> سلاااااااامة راااسج الغلا
> ماتشوفين شرر
> 
> ربي يووفقج



سبحان الله



ياختي لو ما الصداع كنت بكمل بس الله كريم


ان شالله راح اقرا باجر وباذن الله راح ادخل الجزء العشرين



لاني ناويه باذن واحد احد اختمه قبل لا ابدا الدوام يوم الاثنين


والله يقدرني واختمه وابدا فيه من يديد ان شالله


دعواتكن بس خواتي الله يخفف عني هالصداع

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> سبحان الله
> 
> 
> 
> ياختي لو ما الصداع كنت بكمل بس الله كريم
> 
> 
> ان شالله راح اقرا باجر وباذن الله راح ادخل الجزء العشرين
> 
> ...


أسأل الله العظيم أن يشفيج عآآآجل غير آآآآجل
ويسهل عليج القرآيه وتختيمنه قبل الختمه الـ 2 قبل لا ادآآآآآآومين

ربي يوووفقج  :Smile:

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

انااا التاااااسع من الختمه 2 .. ربي يوفقني اليوم وااوصل ال11 ان ششاء الله 

http://amrkhaled.net/khatmat/ 

موقع عمرووا خااالد ساعدوونا لنكمل 10 مليون ختمه لتكون علينا شفييعا يوم القيامه باذن الرحمن

----------


## فتاة راك

ختمت مرتين 
والثالثة باجر الاحد ان شاء الله

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

> أسأل الله العظيم أن يشفيج عآآآجل غير آآآآجل
> ويسهل عليج القرآيه وتختيمنه قبل الختمه الـ 2 قبل لا ادآآآآآآومين
> 
> ربي يوووفقج


آمين ان شالله :Smile: 




الحين وصلت نص الجزء ال13 وان شالله راح ادخل الجزء ال20 اليوم




وان شالله واتمم الختمه عن روح خالي باجر باذن الله وابدا من يديد في ختمتي الثانيه :Smile:

----------


## لميـــاء999

هلا و غلا

انا و الحمدلله ختمت امس يعني ختمت خلال اسبوع 

و ان شاء الله اليوم ببدا الختمه الثانيه ....

----------


## زكية الذكية

انا كنت ناويه اسوي نفسج ،، كل اسبوع ختمه ،، 

يعني عقب كل صلاه جزء ،، لكن شوي الظروف ما سمحتلي ،، لكني واصله الحين 
الجزء ال 12 ،، وان شالله بحاول اني اختملي عالاقل ختمه

----------


## كشكش

الحمد الله واصله الجزء 20 أريد اختم مرتين و باجي الوقت بحفظ سوره الملك المنجاة

----------


## dam3a

ماشاء الله
يزاج الله خير على هالموضوع 

اناالختمة الاولي تقريبا خلصتها واليوم بمشي فالختمة الثانية

الله يوفقنا كلنا لقراءة القران والعبادة فهالشهر الكريم

----------


## أم شمـه

انا وصله الجزء 29 من الختمه الثانيه وان شاء الله اليوم بخلص

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

وصلت الجزء ال17 وان شالله راح اختمه باذن الله باجر :Smile:

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

http://amrkhaled.net/khatmat/ 

موقع عمرووا خااالد ساعدوونا لنكمل 10 مليون ختمه لتكون علينا شفييعا يوم القيامه باذن الرحمن

----------


## whitepearl

الحمدلله اليوم ختمت وبديت في الختمة الثانية

----------


## بنت المنهالي

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## زعابية غاوية

ياسلاااام يادلوعه والله لج وحشه
المهم مابطلع عن الموضوع..
السنه إللي طافت ختمته مرتين وهالسنه الله يقدرني أختمه أكثر عن مره..بس أشوف نفسي واااايد متكاسله لأنه ولدي ماشاء الله عليه يباله عباله..وأنا حامل فشهري التاسع يعني تعب في تعب..ياااارب قدرني على ختمه أكثر من مره..

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انااا التاااااسع من الختمه 2 .. ربي يوفقني اليوم وااوصل ال11 ان ششاء الله 
> 
> http://amrkhaled.net/khatmat/ 
> 
> موقع عمرووا خااالد ساعدوونا لنكمل 10 مليون ختمه لتكون علينا شفييعا يوم القيامه باذن الرحمن


ربي يوووووفقج الغلا
ويزآآج الله خير

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ختمت مرتين 
> والثالثة باجر الاحد ان شاء الله


ما شآآآآْء الله عليج
مبروووووك مقدمآ

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أنا ختمت مره 
> والختمه الثانيه خربت عليه فلانه وقفت


ان شاااااء الله من اتخلصين ردي تآآآآبعي القرايه وربي يووووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> آمين ان شالله
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الحين وصلت نص الجزء ال13 وان شالله راح ادخل الجزء ال20 اليوم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شطووووره
ربي يووووفقج الغلا


بشريني شو صحتج الحين ؟؟
ان شاااااء الله خأأز الصداع ؟؟

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> هلا و غلا
> 
> انا و الحمدلله ختمت امس يعني ختمت خلال اسبوع 
> 
> و ان شاء الله اليوم ببدا الختمه الثانيه ....


مبرووووك الغاليه
وربي يوووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا كنت ناويه اسوي نفسج ،، كل اسبوع ختمه ،، 
> 
> يعني عقب كل صلاه جزء ،، لكن شوي الظروف ما سمحتلي ،، لكني واصله الحين 
> الجزء ال 12 ،، وان شالله بحاول اني اختملي عالاقل ختمه


انا مب كل أسبوع ختمه
لاء أنا كل 5 اياام ختمه

ربي يوووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمد الله واصله الجزء 20 أريد اختم مرتين و باجي الوقت بحفظ سوره الملك المنجاة


ما شآآآآآآء الله عليج
ربي يوووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشاء الله
> يزاج الله خير على هالموضوع 
> 
> اناالختمة الاولي تقريبا خلصتها واليوم بمشي فالختمة الثانية
> 
> الله يوفقنا كلنا لقراءة القران والعبادة فهالشهر الكريم


ويآآج الخير يالغلا

ربي يووووفقج


آآآآآآآمين يارب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا وصله الجزء 29 من الختمه الثانيه وان شاء الله اليوم بخلص


ما شآآآآآء الله عليج
ربي يووفقج

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

> شطووووره
> ربي يووووفقج الغلا
> 
> 
> بشريني شو صحتج الحين ؟؟
> ان شاااااء الله خأأز الصداع ؟؟





آمين ان شالله ويوفقنا يميع لختم كتابه في هالشهر المبارك ويقبل صالح اعمالنا ودعواتنا :Smile: 


عن الصداع الحمدلله أحس الحين بس ياخوفي مايرد بعد الفطور لان امس جذي تميت بخير لين عقب العشا وع الساعه تقريبا ً 11 رجع عليه حتى مارمت أكل شي :Frown: 


بس الحمدلله الحين  :Smile: 


الحين وصلت نص الجزء ال18 وباذن الله راح اكمل وبدش ال20 قبل الفطور


وانتي نفسي كل 5 ايام ختمه :Smile: 


ومبروك للي ختمت للمره الثانيه :Smile:

----------


## طموحي الجنة

انا واااصلة الجزء 23 و ناوية اختم قبل بااجر ان شاء الله 


 :Frown: 



خواتي انا وااايد حزينة 


ابا اقرا اكثر ,, بس احس اني ما احصل وقت ,, لأني اطبخ ,, 

و بعد لأني انا م بعد التراويح علطووول ,, شو اسوي شو تنصحوني اسوي ؟؟؟




بنات انا بامكاني اقرا بسرعة بسرعة و اختم بسرعة ,,

انا ما ابا جي ,, انا احب اقرا شوي شوي ,, و احب اتدبر الآية ,, بس في نفس الوقت خااطري اختم واايد 


خبرووووني كيف يزااكم الله خير ,,,


و يزاج الله خير اختي صاحبة الموضوووووع ,,

----------


## موزه السويدي

أنا بختم 4 ختمات بإذن الله كل يوم 5 أجزاء

بس مره صارت لخبطه إنشغلت وجي .. بس الحمدلله ختمت أول ختمه ^^..

والحين بالنسبه للختمه الثانيه توني واصله الجزء السابع

----------


## غرنوقه 000

أنا ختمت يوم الجمعه أول ختمه وإن شاء الله ناويه أختم أكثر عن مره بس حسب ظروفي لأنه أكثر أوقاتي لعيالي والله ياخذون مني وقتي......................... ادعولي

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

الله يوفقكن ان شالله وينولكن لي تسعن له


بالنسبه لي الحمدلله دخلت الجزء ال20 وباذن الله اليوم او باجر بختمه الختمه الثانية عن حياة خالي الله يرحمه وببدا اختمه مره ثانيه عن نفسي :Smile: 


والحمدلله ماحس باني اقرا بسرعه بسرعه لاني اتدبر في الايات وعانيها والحمدلله



لكن اعتقد ان هذا كله بفضل الله ثم ارادتي اني قدرت اختمه مرة وبديت في الثانيه وان شالله الثالثه اسعى لها :Smile: 



والحمدلله قطعت متابعة المسلسلات والبرامج اليوميه



اللهم متى ايلس جدام التلفزيون



قبل الفطور بشوي وعند السحور والوقت لي ماكون في في غرفتي



والحمدلله^_^

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمدلله اليوم ختمت وبديت في الختمة الثانية


مبروووووووك
ربي يووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> يزاج الله ألف خير


ويآآآآآج الخير يالغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ياسلاااام يادلوعه والله لج وحشه
> المهم مابطلع عن الموضوع..
> السنه إللي طافت ختمته مرتين وهالسنه الله يقدرني أختمه أكثر عن مره..بس أشوف نفسي واااايد متكاسله لأنه ولدي ماشاء الله عليه يباله عباله..وأنا حامل فشهري التاسع يعني تعب في تعب..ياااارب قدرني على ختمه أكثر من مره..


فديت رووحج
توووحشج الجنه ياعمري

ربي يحفظلج حميدآآآآني واتربين بالسلااااامه >> المفروض أكون ويآج فشهري التآآآسع  :Frown: 

الله يعطييييييج العآآآفيه ويبعد عنج التعب ويوفقج وتختمينه اكثر عن مره

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> آمين ان شالله ويوفقنا يميع لختم كتابه في هالشهر المبارك ويقبل صالح اعمالنا ودعواتنا
> 
> 
> عن الصداع الحمدلله أحس الحين بس ياخوفي مايرد بعد الفطور لان امس جذي تميت بخير لين عقب العشا وع الساعه تقريبا ً 11 رجع عليه حتى مارمت أكل شي
> 
> 
> بس الحمدلله الحين 
> 
> 
> ...


آآآآآآآآآمين يآآآآآآآرب

سلآلآلآلآلآلآلآمتج الغلا وان شااااااء الله ما اتصدعين
اذا صدعتي سيري العيآآآده يالغلا بس خذيلج حبتين بندول قبل

وربي يووفقج فديتج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا واااصلة الجزء 23 و ناوية اختم قبل بااجر ان شاء الله 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خواتي انا وااايد حزينة 
> 
> ...



ويآآآآآج الخير يالغلا
وان شاااااااء الله تحتمين أول ختمه اليوووووم  :Smile: 

/
\
/

بالنسبه لاستفسآآآرج انتي مأجوووره >> تدخلين المطبخ >> تطعمين صآآآآآيم
واتصلين الترآآآويج

ربي يعطيييييييج على قد نيتج
لاتضغطين على عمرج اذا امجسمه وقتج للعبآدات وفعل الخير ،، والختمه ياالغاليه مب بالعدد يعني عآآدي تخمينه مرتين بتدبر وتمعن تؤجرين أكثر من اللي تقرآآآآ ع السرييييييع وتختم 10 ختمآآآآآت مثلآ  :Smile: 


ربي يووووووفقج غاليتي
ونورتي الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أنا بختم 4 ختمات بإذن الله كل يوم 5 أجزاء
> 
> بس مره صارت لخبطه إنشغلت وجي .. بس الحمدلله ختمت أول ختمه ^^..
> 
> والحين بالنسبه للختمه الثانيه توني واصله الجزء السابع


مبروووووك ع الختمه الاولي
وربي يووووفقج في ختمآآآآتج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أنا ختمت يوم الجمعه أول ختمه وإن شاء الله ناويه أختم أكثر عن مره بس حسب ظروفي لأنه أكثر أوقاتي لعيالي والله ياخذون مني وقتي......................... ادعولي


مبروووووك ع الختمه الاولى
وربي يووفقج وتختمين اكثر عن مرررره

وربي يحفظلج عيآآآآلج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الله يوفقكن ان شالله وينولكن لي تسعن له
> 
> 
> بالنسبه لي الحمدلله دخلت الجزء ال20 وباذن الله اليوم او باجر بختمه الختمه الثانية عن حياة خالي الله يرحمه وببدا اختمه مره ثانيه عن نفسي
> 
> 
> والحمدلله ماحس باني اقرا بسرعه بسرعه لاني اتدبر في الايات وعانيها والحمدلله
> 
> 
> ...



ما شآآآآآآء الله عليج ربي يووووووفقج
يوم أٌقوووولج كل ما ادخل الموضوووووع اكتشف إنا وآآصلين انا وانتي نفس المكآآآآن

والله يوم كنتي كآآآآآتيه الجزء 17 انا كت وآآآآصله 17
وقبل شوي وصلت 20  :Smile:  >> سبحآآآآآآآآن الله !!

بآآآآآجر باذن الله بخــــــتم الختمه الثآآآآآآنيه

----------


## $ شمة $

ناوية أختم 3 مرات أو أربع ان شالله ..

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

وصلت نص الجزء ال20

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

> ما شآآآآآآء الله عليج ربي يووووووفقج
> يوم أٌقوووولج كل ما ادخل الموضوووووع اكتشف إنا وآآصلين انا وانتي نفس المكآآآآن
> 
> والله يوم كنتي كآآآآآتيه الجزء 17 انا كت وآآآآصله 17
> وقبل شوي وصلت 20  >> سبحآآآآآآآآن الله !!
> 
> بآآآآآجر باذن الله بخــــــتم الختمه الثآآآآآآنيه




امين ان شالله


خخخ



قتلج القلوب عند بعضها :Stick Out Tongue: 



انا الحين في نص الجزء العشرين كنت ناويه اختمه اليوم بس انشغلت شوي ومارمت



بس ان شالله باجر بختمه باذن الله



بس في سؤال



الحين يصير تنوين تعدين الختمه لاكثر من شخص<<<<الاموات اقصد؟؟؟



ياريت لي عندها علم بهالامور تفيدني

----------


## أمي جنتي

بارك الله فيكم خواتي 
أنا اليوم بخلص ختمه و باقي أربع الله يقدرني

----------


## غلا زاخر

مرحبا مبروك عليكم الشهر خواتي 
فديتكم اليوم ختمته الختمه الاولى
وانشاء الله بختمه الختمه الثانيه من امي الله يرحمها

----------


## حزامية

حلو الموضوع 
انا الحمدلله ختمته اليوم الفجر وببدا بالثانية ان شاء الله بروح العمرة وبكثف القراءة اكثر
الله يعيننا عالصيام والقيام وختم القران

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ناوية أختم 3 مرات أو أربع ان شالله ..


ربي يوووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> وصلت نص الجزء ال20


انا بعدني ماوصلت آخر مره قآآآريه قبل الفطور
ظهرت ويا بورآآآشد السوق وخلصت مشآآآويري وسرت عند أهلي مالحقت أقرا
ان شااااء الله بقرآ قبل صلاااة الفير

ربي يوووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> امين ان شالله
> 
> 
> خخخ
> 
> 
> 
> قتلج القلوب عند بعضها
> 
> ...


ههههه فديت قلبــــج
ربي يوووفقج الغلا 

/
\
/

بالنسبه لسؤالج والله مآآآآعرف
إذا حصلت جواب بخبرج بإذن الله  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بارك الله فيكم خواتي 
> أنا اليوم بخلص ختمه و باقي أربع الله يقدرني


وبآآآآرك فيج الغلا
مبرووووك مقددمآ

وربي يوووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مرحبا مبروك عليكم الشهر خواتي 
> فديتكم اليوم ختمته الختمه الاولى
> وانشاء الله بختمه الختمه الثانيه من امي الله يرحمها


مرآآحب الغلا
الله يبآآآآآرك فيج

مبرووووك ع الختمه الاولى

وربي يوووفقج فالثآآنيه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> حلو الموضوع 
> انا الحمدلله ختمته اليوم الفجر وببدا بالثانية ان شاء الله بروح العمرة وبكثف القراءة اكثر
> الله يعيننا عالصيام والقيام وختم القران


مرورج الاحلى يالغلا
مبرووووووك ع الختمه الاولى

ربي يوووووفقج فالبآجيآت واتروحين واتردين بالسلااااااامه
وعمره مقبوله مقدمآآآآ >> هنيآآآآآآلج << عقبأأأأألنا يارب

----------


## طبيعي كتكوتة

انا اليوم انن شاء الله مخلصة اول ختمه والله يقدرني امييين بختمات ثانيه,,امييين

----------


## دستورة الحب

هييييييييييه وناااااااااااسه انا خلصت ختمه وربي يقدرني اختم بعد مره ومراااات 

دعواتكم لي حبايبي وربي ايسسرلكم ويتقبل منا ومنكم

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

وصلت الجزء 22 وباذن الله اليوم اختمه عشان باجر ابدا بالختمه الثالثه ان شالله :Smile: 



وربي يتقبل مني ومنكم صالح الاعمال والدعوات

----------


## بنت آمنة

اانااااااااااااااااااااوية على 4 ختمات اذا الله راااد 

الاولى خلصناها باقي 3 .....2على والدي رحمة الله عليه ...

و 2 لي و لبناتي و المسلمين اجمعين

----------


## omkhalid

جزاج الف خير على الموضوع

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا اليوم انن شاء الله مخلصة اول ختمه والله يقدرني امييين بختمات ثانيه,,امييين


مبرووووووك الغاليه
وربي يقدرج بختمآآآت ثآآنيه ان شاااااء الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> هييييييييييه وناااااااااااسه انا خلصت ختمه وربي يقدرني اختم بعد مره ومراااات 
> 
> دعواتكم لي حبايبي وربي ايسسرلكم ويتقبل منا ومنكم


مبروووووك
عقبآل بآجي الختمآآآآت

يميع ان شااااء الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> وصلت الجزء 22 وباذن الله اليوم اختمه عشان باجر ابدا بالختمه الثالثه ان شالله
> 
> 
> 
> وربي يتقبل مني ومنكم صالح الاعمال والدعوات


ما شآآآآآآء الله عليج
اول مره اتجدمج  :Smile: 

مبروووك مقدمآ فديتج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> اانااااااااااااااااااااوية على 4 ختمات اذا الله راااد 
> 
> الاولى خلصناها باقي 3 .....2على والدي رحمة الله عليه ...
> 
> و 2 لي و لبناتي و المسلمين اجمعين


ربي يووووفقج
ومبروووك ع الختمه الاولى

مىظن يستويتختمين عن بنآآآتج !! والله أعلم

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> جزاج الف خير على الموضوع


ويآآآآآج الخير يالغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

حاليآآآآآ وآآآآآصله الجزء الـ 26 ( سورة الأحقاف ) من الختمه الـ 2
بوقف لين بعد الفطووووور ان شاااء الله بكمل

وأكيييييد اليووم بختم الختمه الثآآآآآآنيه وعالفير ببدآ بالختمه الـ 3 بإذن الله

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

> ما شآآآآآآء الله عليج
> اول مره اتجدمج 
> 
> مبروووك مقدمآ فديتج


هههه



ماعليه حبوبه



انا نمت عشان الدوام ويادوب يوم رجعت قريت لين صليت الظهر وبعدها نمت من التعب




وللحين ماكملت بس ناويه ان شالله بعد صلاة العشا اكمل لين اختمه باذن الله وابدا بالختمه الثالثه باجر ان شالله :Smile:

----------


## 8نوف8

دلوعة زوجي 

المفروض انا وانتي نكون ويا بعض

انا جي توقعت .. لأن مخططنا واحد 5 ختمات .. صح

بس انا سبقتج لاني بديت من ليلة رمضان .. وانتي أعتقد بديتي من أول نهار رمضان

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> هههه
> 
> 
> 
> ماعليه حبوبه
> 
> 
> 
> انا نمت عشان الدوام ويادوب يوم رجعت قريت لين صليت الظهر وبعدها نمت من التعب
> ...



ربي يعطييييييج الصحه والعآآآآآفيه غلاتي
وربي يووفقج فالختمه الليله  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> دلوعة زوجي 
> 
> المفروض انا وانتي نكون ويا بعض
> 
> انا جي توقعت .. لأن مخططنا واحد 5 ختمات .. صح
> 
> بس انا سبقتج لاني بديت من ليلة رمضان .. وانتي أعتقد بديتي من أول نهار رمضان


يمكن لأنج بآآآآديه قبل 
ليش انتي وين وآآآآآآصله ؟؟

/
\
/

وبعدين أنا ان شآآآآآء الله نأأويه كل 5 أيآآآم ختمه يعني 6 ختمآآآآآت ان شاااااء الله لين 30 رمضآآآن مب 5 ختمآآآت

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

من 5 دقآآيق وصلت الجزء 28 ( سورة المجآآدله )
بآآآآخذ رآآآآحه وان شاااااء الله بكمل عقب وبخــــــــــتم  :Smile:

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

دلوعه زوجي

موضوعج وايد حلو .....ويشجع انا قريته من كم يوم وتشجعت اكثر واليوم الحمدلله ختمه الختمه الاولي....
اول ثلاث ايام من رمضان كنت اقراء جزء واحد
بعدين صرت اقراء ع حسب الوقت يعني اي وقت اكون فاضيه اقراء من غيرتحديد بعض الاحيان جزئين اوثلاثه 
وبعدين صرت اقراء خمس اجزاء في اليوم.....

اليوم بعد اول ختمه قررت اني اقراء من بعد كل صلاه جزء "هذا شيء اساسي"......

وفي اوقات ثانيه بقراء انشاء الله ...... والله ييسر لي واختم اكثر والله يتقبل يااااارب

----------


## my girl

الله يقدرنا ع ختمه مرات ومرات وينفعنا ويذكرنا ما جهلنا منه ويجعله حجه لنا ويجعله ونيس لنا فالقبر ياااااااااااااااااااارب ارضى عني واتوب عليه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> دلوعه زوجي
> 
> موضوعج وايد حلو .....ويشجع انا قريته من كم يوم وتشجعت اكثر واليوم الحمدلله ختمه الختمه الاولي....
> اول ثلاث ايام من رمضان كنت اقراء جزء واحد
> بعدين صرت اقراء ع حسب الوقت يعني اي وقت اكون فاضيه اقراء من غيرتحديد بعض الاحيان جزئين اوثلاثه 
> وبعدين صرت اقراء خمس اجزاء في اليوم.....
> 
> اليوم بعد اول ختمه قررت اني اقراء من بعد كل صلاه جزء "هذا شيء اساسي"......
> 
> وفي اوقات ثانيه بقراء انشاء الله ...... والله ييسر لي واختم اكثر والله يتقبل يااااارب



مرورج وطلتج الاحلى
يا الله زييييييين شدي حييييييييييلج

واقوولك مبرووووووووك ع الختمه الاولى
وان شااء الله جريب اتبشريني بالختمه الثآآآنيه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الله يقدرنا ع ختمه مرات ومرات وينفعنا ويذكرنا ما جهلنا منه ويجعله حجه لنا ويجعله ونيس لنا فالقبر ياااااااااااااااااااارب ارضى عني واتوب عليه


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

حبيــــــــت أخبركن إني ختمت الختـــــمه الـ 2 من 5 دقآآيق تقريبآ
ودعيت لكل عضووه امسجله في هالمنتدى >> ربي يحققلها كل اللي تتمنآآآآآآآآآآه  :Smile: 

وبآآآجر باذن الله بسوي سويت وبحطه في توقيعي  :Smile:

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

ماشاء الله ربي يتقبل منج....

----------


## شوق الدار

يسلمووو ع الموضوع حبيبتي 
الغاليه انا ختمت ختمتين لله الحمد ويارب عقبال الثالث يارب اقدر واختمها باجر ببدى الثالث باذن واحد احد حبيبتي

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

بنات مادري شو حل بي :Frown: 




باقيلي 5 اجزاء بس وانا اقرا احس اني ماقرا زين يعني مافي تدبر وتامل بالايات :Frown: 


ضاربتني ضيقه اعوذ بالله منها مادري شو السبب


الحقني خواتي :Frown:

----------


## فتاة راك

انا ختمت 3 هع وبديت بالــ 4

----------


## فتاة راك

> بنات مادري شو حل بي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> باقيلي 5 اجزاء بس وانا اقرا احس اني ماقرا زين يعني مافي تدبر وتامل بالايات
> 
> 
> ضاربتني ضيقه اعوذ بالله منها مادري شو السبب
> ...


اضغطي ع عمرج شوي وتدبري 

ولو تاخذين المفسر احسن تفسرين بعض المفرادت رووووووعة الصراحة 
مووفقة حبيبيتي

----------


## بنوته كفالي

ماشاءالله عليج

الله يقويج و تختمين ان شاءالله 10 مرات مب بس 5 او 6 ^_^

انا الصراحه كنت اقرا اكثر عن 8 اجزاء في اليوم بس لما داومت اموري تلخبطت و وقتي صار محصور جدا

لان الدراسه ضاغطه عليه وايد و مخلصه وقتي

ف اول ما ارجع من الدوام اقرا لين اذان المغرب

وحاليا واصله النص اذا ربي قدرني راح اختم الختمه الاولى هذا الاسبوع او الي بعده .. ( لاني ماقريت من بداية رمضان و السبب العذر الشرعي ^^ )

دعواتكم بنات اختم القرآن اكثر عن مره

و دعواتكم ان ربي يسر اموري

و الله يقدركم على ختم القرآن ان شاءالله و قيام الليل ^^

والله يبشركم الجنه يارب و ايسر اموركم

----------


## أم شمـه

ما شاء الله عليكم 

انا اليوم وصلت الجزء 16 من الختمه الثالثه 

الله يقدرناا يارب على كثر عدد من الختمااات

الصراحه انا مب حاطه في بالي عدد محدد اللي اقدر عليه ان شاء الله يقرأ

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشاء الله ربي يتقبل منج....


آآآآآآآمين يآآآآآرب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> يسلمووو ع الموضوع حبيبتي 
> الغاليه انا ختمت ختمتين لله الحمد ويارب عقبال الثالث يارب اقدر واختمها باجر ببدى الثالث باذن واحد احد حبيبتي


ربي يسلمج الغلا
ومبرووووك ع الختمتين عقبآآآل الثآآآآآلثه والرآآآآآآبعه وغيرهن

ربي يووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بنات مادري شو حل بي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> باقيلي 5 اجزاء بس وانا اقرا احس اني ماقرا زين يعني مافي تدبر وتامل بالايات
> 
> 
> ضاربتني ضيقه اعوذ بالله منها مادري شو السبب
> ...


بسسسسسسسسسسم الله عليج حبيبتي
تعوذي من ابليـــــــــس ،، واتيددي ويلسي في حجره روووووحج بحيث محد يشتت فكرج ،، واقري شوي شوي ان شآآآآآآء بتخلصين الـ 5 أجزآآآآآء اليوم وبتبدين بالختمه الثآآآآآلثه

ربي يوووفقج ويشرح صدرررج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا ختمت 3 هع وبديت بالــ 4


مبرووووووك >> الله يتقبلهن منج
عقبآآآل البآآآآآآآجيات

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشاءالله عليج
> 
> الله يقويج و تختمين ان شاءالله 10 مرات مب بس 5 او 6 ^_^
> 
> انا الصراحه كنت اقرا اكثر عن 8 اجزاء في اليوم بس لما داومت اموري تلخبطت و وقتي صار محصور جدا
> 
> لان الدراسه ضاغطه عليه وايد و مخلصه وقتي
> 
> ف اول ما ارجع من الدوام اقرا لين اذان المغرب
> ...


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب
تسلمين فدينج  :Smile: 

ماشآآآآآآآء الله عليج ،، معذوووووره
ربي يقدرررج وتختمين اكثر عن مرررررره

وربي ايسر اموورج وبشرررج بالجنه ويجمعنا ويا بعض  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ما شاء الله عليكم 
> 
> انا اليوم وصلت الجزء 16 من الختمه الثالثه 
> 
> الله يقدرناا يارب على كثر عدد من الختمااات
> 
> الصراحه انا مب حاطه في بالي عدد محدد اللي اقدر عليه ان شاء الله يقرأ


ما شآآآآآآآآْء الله عليج

مبروووك ع الختمتين >> ربي يتقبلهن منج
ربي يووووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا خلصت اليوم الختمه الثانيه وبدخل فالثالثه ويزاج الله خير عالموضوع حبوبه..


مبرووووووووك ع الختمتين >> ربي يتقبلهن منج
ويآآآج الخير يارب

ربي يووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

حآآآآآآآليآ وصلت الجزء الـ 3 من الختمــــــه الـ 3

----------


## zxcvb

يزاج الله خيير على هذا الموضوع
انا انشاء الله نوية اختمه 4مرات واقرء 4 اجزاء يوميا 
ونشاء الله يتقبل مني ومن جميع خواتي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> يزاج الله خيير على هذا الموضوع
> انا انشاء الله نوية اختمه 4مرات واقرء 4 اجزاء يوميا 
> ونشاء الله يتقبل مني ومن جميع خواتي


ويآآآآج الخير يالغلا

ربي يووووووفقج
آآآآآمين يارب

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

الحمدلله ختمت اليوم


وان شالله ببدا في الختمه الثالثه اذا مب اليوم باجر باذن الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمدلله ختمت اليوم
> 
> 
> وان شالله ببدا في الختمه الثالثه اذا مب اليوم باجر باذن الله


ما شآآآآآآء الله عليج
مبروووووك فديتج

ربي يوووووفقج

----------


## مناويـ

الله يوفقج 
تسلمين حبوبهــ ع الطرح

----------


## ذلته عيوني

اول ختمة لي اليوم عقب صلاه الفير ..^^

و ناوية اكمل 3 ..^^

----------


## غزاله مجروحه

هيه ما شااااااااء الله عليييكم،،،
الـحلــوه المنـااافسـه، يزاج الله خيييير دلووعوووهــ،،،



الحمدلله أنا خلصت الخـتمه الأولى،
واللـحين في الجزء 15 في الختــمه الثانيـــه..


بس أنا وااااايد زعلانــه من نفـــسي وايد بطيئــه  :Frown:  
أشويه عندي ظروف، الله ييـسرلي ياااااارب..

----------


## (سنقباسية)

مرحبا خواتي جزاكن الله خير وتقبل منكن صالح الاعمال
ما بقول انا وين وصلت اولا بسبب العذر الشرعي وثانيا عيالي وبداية مدارسهم وثالثا وهو الاهم استحي منكن انتو وييييييييييين وانا وين 
بس شاركت وياكن عشان تشجعوني واقدر اكمل لو ثلاث ختمات بس بعون الله
وجزاكن الله خير وادعولي *

----------


## 8نوف8

الجزء 18

من الختمة 3

انا كنت أمشي على جدول معين .. يعني حاطه في بالي عدد محدد من الاجزاء في اليوم 

بس ألحين غيرت .. وقمت أقرا كل ما فضيت

يعني ماعرف شكثر بختم

ان شاء الله قبل نص رمضان بكون مخلصة الختمة الثالثة


 :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الله يوفقج 
> تسلمين حبوبهــ ع الطرح


ويوووووفقج ربي
ربي يسلمج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> اول ختمة لي اليوم عقب صلاه الفير ..^^
> 
> و ناوية اكمل 3 ..^^


مبرووووووك الغاليه
ربي يوووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> هيه ما شااااااااء الله عليييكم،،،
> الـحلــوه المنـااافسـه، يزاج الله خيييير دلووعوووهــ،،،
> 
> 
> 
> الحمدلله أنا خلصت الخـتمه الأولى،
> واللـحين في الجزء 15 في الختــمه الثانيـــه..
> 
> 
> ...


ويآآآآج الخير غزاله
مبروووووك ع الختمه الاولى

ربي يعدي ظروووووفج على خير
ويوفقج في بآآآجي الختمآآآت

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مرحبا خواتي جزاكن الله خير وتقبل منكن صالح الاعمال
> ما بقول انا وين وصلت اولا بسبب العذر الشرعي وثانيا عيالي وبداية مدارسهم وثالثا وهو الاهم استحي منكن انتو وييييييييييين وانا وين 
> بس شاركت وياكن عشان تشجعوني واقدر اكمل لو ثلاث ختمات بس بعون الله
> وجزاكن الله خير وادعولي *


ويآآآآآج الخير
آآآآآمين يارب >> يميع ان شااااااء الله
ان شاااااء الله بنشجعج
شدي حييييييلج

وربي يعطيج على فد نيتج  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الجزء 18
> 
> من الختمة 3
> 
> انا كنت أمشي على جدول معين .. يعني حاطه في بالي عدد محدد من الاجزاء في اليوم 
> 
> بس ألحين غيرت .. وقمت أقرا كل ما فضيت
> 
> يعني ماعرف شكثر بختم
> ...


ما شاااااء الله عليج
ربي يووووفقج

ويتقبلهن منـــــــــــج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

حآآآآآليآآآآ وصلت الجزء الـ 7 ( سورة الأنعآم ) من الخمته الـ3
صليت الفير وبرررررقد

بكمل قرآآيه باذن الله يوم بنش >> إذا الله حيآآآني

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

الحمدلله انا وصلت الجزء السادس"الختمه الثانيه"

دلوعه زوجي....

مبروك الختمه ...

شو هالسويت الحلو....ممكن الطريقه

----------


## ام الحلوين4

انا في الجزء الواحد وعشرين من الختمه الثالثه بس يتني الدوره باكمل القرايه عالكمبيوتر وانا ناويه اخت8 ان شاء الله قبل كنت اوصل نص الختمه السابعه بس الله يقدرني ويهديني واكمل الختمه الثامنه والله يوفقج ويزاج الله خير وشدن الهمه حبيباتي راحن 12 يوم مابقى شي بس باعمالنا بنكسب الكثير عند الله

----------


## نك نيم

*ما شاء اللللله عليييييييكم .. الله يتقبل منااا صالح الاعمال ان شاء الله 

انا الحين واصله الجزء 21 من الختمه 2 ..الله يقدرني واختمه اليوم ان شاء الله*

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

الجزء السادس من الختمه الثالثه والحمدلله :Smile:

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*وصلت جزء 21 من الختمة الأولى.. يتني و اخترب عليها النظام شوي.. بس ان شا الله بحاول اختم باجر ^___^*

----------


## نغم الروح

موضوعج حلو وحماسي^_^

أنا ناوية اختم القرآن أكثر من مرة إن الله راد...

وعندي مصحف القيام والقراءة فيه سهلة وسلسلة ...

الله يوفقنا جميع ونقدر نختم القرآن أكثر من مرة... :Smile:

----------


## rozan

انا واصله الجزء 22 من الختمه الاولى

----------


## عراقيه انا

الله يحفضج على هل موضوع الجميل وانشاء الله ناويه اختمه 3مرات

----------


## akka

ما شاء الله والله بحاول بعد يومين أختم وأبدأ بالقراءه اليديده وربنا يوفق

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمدلله انا وصلت الجزء السادس"الختمه الثانيه"
> 
> دلوعه زوجي....
> 
> مبروك الختمه ...
> 
> شو هالسويت الحلو....ممكن الطريقه


ما شااااء الله عليج
ربي يوووفقج

الله يبآآآرك فيج
وبالنسبه للسويت خذته من منتدانآ من عضوه الله يذكرها بالخير وطبقته
هذا رآآبط موضووعها

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=529539

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا في الجزء الواحد وعشرين من الختمه الثالثه بس يتني الدوره باكمل القرايه عالكمبيوتر وانا ناويه اخت8 ان شاء الله قبل كنت اوصل نص الختمه السابعه بس الله يقدرني ويهديني واكمل الختمه الثامنه والله يوفقج ويزاج الله خير وشدن الهمه حبيباتي راحن 12 يوم مابقى شي بس باعمالنا بنكسب الكثير عند الله


ما شاااااء الله عليج
ربي يوووفقج

بس هل بجوز تقرين من الكمبيوتر ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *ما شاء اللللله عليييييييكم .. الله يتقبل منااا صالح الاعمال ان شاء الله 
> 
> انا الحين واصله الجزء 21 من الختمه 2 ..الله يقدرني واختمه اليوم ان شاء الله*


آآآآآآمين يارب
ربي يوووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الجزء السادس من الختمه الثالثه والحمدلله


ما شااااااء الله عليج
جي أبآآآآآآآآآج  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *وصلت جزء 21 من الختمة الأولى.. يتني و اخترب عليها النظام شوي.. بس ان شا الله بحاول اختم باجر ^___^*


ربي يوفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> موضوعج حلو وحماسي^_^
> 
> أنا ناوية اختم القرآن أكثر من مرة إن الله راد...
> 
> وعندي مصحف القيام والقراءة فيه سهلة وسلسلة ...
> 
> الله يوفقنا جميع ونقدر نختم القرآن أكثر من مرة...


مرورج وتواصلج الاحلى يالغلا
ربي يوووفقج وتختمينه اكثر عن مره

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا واصله الجزء 22 من الختمه الاولى


ربي يووووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الله يحفضج على هل موضوع الجميل وانشاء الله ناويه اختمه 3مرات


تسسسلمين الغلا
ويحفظج ربي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ما شاء الله والله بحاول بعد يومين أختم وأبدأ بالقراءه اليديده وربنا يوفق


ربي يوووووفقج

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

الحمد لله خلصت عشر اجزاء من الختمه الثانيه

----------


## BenToooH

ماشالله عليكم ربي يبارك لكم

انا بعدني ما ختمت ولا ختمة  :Frown:  مع انه كان فخاطري أختم أكثر عن مرة بس اذا تميت جييه شكلي بختم مرة وحدة بس >.<

----------


## bondoka

والله الفضل لله ولبنات المنتدى
وصلت للجزء الثامن من الختمة الثانية

----------


## فديت اماراتي

أحيده أول موضوع لج في لختمة الأولى^^


والله أنج تشجيييييييييييع


إن شاء الله بزيد الهمة..^^

----------


## 8نوف8

باقي لي كم من صفحة من الجزء 30 من الختمة 3

خليتهم عشان أقراهن عقب صلاة الفجر

وان شاء الله ببدأ بالختمة 4

----------


## فتاة راك

ختمت الختمة الرابعة

----------


## lavander

أبا أسأل البنات اللي ختمن القرآن أكثر عن مره ..

متى تقرون كيف تقسمون وقتكم ؟ 

حابه أستفيد .. والله يعيننا على طاعته وحسن عبادته

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

الجزء الثامن من الختمه ال3  :Smile:

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*ختمت الختمة الأولى ^___^*

----------


## asma55

الحمدلله ختمته الختمه الاولى والحين واصلة الجزء الثامن ..

خسارة انا اداوم الحين فالجامعه .. !! 
كنت اتمنى اختمه اكثر عن ختمتين .. !!

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمد لله خلصت عشر اجزاء من الختمه الثانيه


ربي يووووووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشالله عليكم ربي يبارك لكم
> 
> انا بعدني ما ختمت ولا ختمة  مع انه كان فخاطري أختم أكثر عن مرة بس اذا تميت جييه شكلي بختم مرة وحدة بس >.<


شدي حييلج
مااافي شي مستحيييييييل

ربي يووفقج وتختمينه اكثر عن مره

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> والله الفضل لله ولبنات المنتدى
> وصلت للجزء الثامن من الختمة الثانية


ما شااء الله عليج
شدي حيلج وربي يووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أحيده أول موضوع لج في لختمة الأولى^^
> 
> 
> والله أنج تشجيييييييييييع
> 
> 
> إن شاء الله بزيد الهمة..^^


وأنا أحيييييد طلتج في اول صفحه بعد  :Smile: 
لج وحششششششه فديتج

شدي حيلج وربي يوووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> باقي لي كم من صفحة من الجزء 30 من الختمة 3
> 
> خليتهم عشان أقراهن عقب صلاة الفجر
> 
> وان شاء الله ببدأ بالختمة 4


ما شاااااااء الله عليج
مبروووووووك مقددددددددمآ
ربي يووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ختمت الختمة الرابعة


ما شااااااء الله ماشاااااااء الله عليج
ربي يوووووفقج

ومبروووووووووك  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أبا أسأل البنات اللي ختمن القرآن أكثر عن مره ..
> 
> متى تقرون كيف تقسمون وقتكم ؟ 
> 
> حابه أستفيد .. والله يعيننا على طاعته وحسن عبادته


بالنسبه لي أنا يوميآآآ 6 أجزاء ،، كل ما أفضى أقرا ماعندي وقت معين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الجزء الثامن من الختمه ال3


ربي يووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *ختمت الختمة الأولى ^___^*


مبرووووك 
ربي يووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمدلله ختمته الختمه الاولى والحين واصلة الجزء الثامن ..
> 
> خسارة انا اداوم الحين فالجامعه .. !! 
> كنت اتمنى اختمه اكثر عن ختمتين .. !!


ربي يووفقج
وان شااااء الله تختمنيه اكثر عن مره

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

الحمد لله واصله الجزء السادس عشر

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*بديت في الختمة الثانية.. وصلت تقريبا نص الجزء الثالث ^____^*

----------


## بنت حــواء

تبين الصدق كل سنه اختمه مرة وحدة بس هالسنه 


ان شاء الله مرتين 


\
/
\
/
\
/


وااااااااااصله الجزء 19

----------


## سنوات الضياع

*حلو الموضوع احين انا بداية السادس من الختمه الثانيه عن ابويه رحمة الله عليه وان شاء الله الختمه اليايه بختم عن امايه الله يحفظها - انا كل ست ايام اختم باليوم اقرا 5 اجزاء يارب تعينا ع قراءة كتابك العزيز*

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

مرحبا خواتي....

لاحظت بنات يقولون انهم ختمو عن امهم اوابوهم .....الــــخ

هل يجوز ...ابغي اختم عن انسانه الله يرحمها ...
متوفيه من كم شهر كانت ما تفارق مصحفها في رمضان وغير رمضان 

ادعولها بالرحمه
واذا فيه دليل لوسمحتو

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

بالنسبه للختمه واصله الجزء الــــ19

----------


## ام الغالي08

ana kent badya gabl ramadan wa 5tmt 1 we7da wa al7en waslah aljoz2 17 al5atmah al 2

----------


## رومنسيه دوووم

واااصله الجزء الرابع 4 
من الختمه التانيه


وهل يجوز نقرا ختمه عن احد انا سمت لايجوز والله اعلم لاافتي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمد لله واصله الجزء السادس عشر


موووفقه الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *بديت في الختمة الثانية.. وصلت تقريبا نص الجزء الثالث ^____^*


موووووفقه الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> تبين الصدق كل سنه اختمه مرة وحدة بس هالسنه 
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله مرتين 
> 
> 
> \
> /
> \
> ...


ربي يووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *حلو الموضوع احين انا بداية السادس من الختمه الثانيه عن ابويه رحمة الله عليه وان شاء الله الختمه اليايه بختم عن امايه الله يحفظها - انا كل ست ايام اختم باليوم اقرا 5 اجزاء يارب تعينا ع قراءة كتابك العزيز*


مووووفقه الغلا
بس هل يجوز تختمين عن أمج ؟؟

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مرحبا خواتي....
> 
> لاحظت بنات يقولون انهم ختمو عن امهم اوابوهم .....الــــخ
> 
> هل يجوز ...ابغي اختم عن انسانه الله يرحمها ...
> متوفيه من كم شهر كانت ما تفارق مصحفها في رمضان وغير رمضان 
> 
> ادعولها بالرحمه
> واذا فيه دليل لوسمحتو


الله يرحمها ويغمد رووووحها الجنه
والله مآآآآآآآآآعرف 

لازم اندور وانعرف الحكم !!

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بالنسبه للختمه واصله الجزء الــــ19


ربي يووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ana kent badya gabl ramadan wa 5tmt 1 we7da wa al7en waslah aljoz2 17 al5atmah al 2


مبروووك ع الختمه الاولى وعقبال باجي الختمات

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> واااصله الجزء الرابع 4 
> من الختمه التانيه
> 
> 
> وهل يجوز نقرا ختمه عن احد انا سمت لايجوز والله اعلم لاافتي


موووفقه الغلا
والله ماااااااااعرف الحكم

بندور ان شااااء الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

انا هالايآآآآآم اظهر ويا بوراشد آخذ ثيآآآآب لرشود ولدي
واسير عند اهلي

فماعندي وققققت الصرآآحه

حاليآ واصله الجزء 20 والمفرووووض باجر أختم
ربي ايسر امووري ويسهل علي

----------


## بنت دار زايد وأفتخر

أنا ولله الحمد توني مخلصه الختمه الثانيه .. 

الحمدالله فاليوم أخلص 5 أجزاء .. 

وناويه أختم 4 مرات .. 

والله يعينا على طاعته ,,

----------


## لعيونك إنت

الله يوفقكن للخير يااارب

----------


## بنت بوظبي 09

ماشاءالله عليج . . إدعيلي اني أختم القرآن . . 
يارب أختمه ولو ختمه . . إدعولي خواتي  :Smile:  . . 



سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

ختمت الثاانيه قبل يومين 

والحين في الجزء الثاني من الثالثه واليوم العاده فيه بحاول اقرا من النت لاني سمعت انه يجوز 
او من المصحف بقفااز ربي يوفقنا ياارب

----------


## طيف وردي

موووووووووفقه خير ان شاء الله

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

> ختمت الثاانيه قبل يومين 
> 
> والحين في الجزء الثاني من الثالثه واليوم العاده فيه بحاول اقرا من النت لاني سمعت انه يجوز 
> او من المصحف بقفااز ربي يوفقنا ياارب





اختي سالنا اذا يجوز او لا


فردوا علينا انه مايجور والسبب قوله تعالى "لايمسه الا المطهرون"



والله يوفقج ان شالله وتختمينه في رمضان :Smile:

----------


## سامية الكتبي

لا المطوع قال من النت يجوز

----------


## سامية الكتبي

خلصت الختمه الاولى امس واحين فالثانية بس علي العادة ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maryam nasib

ماشالله تبارك الرحمن

لا تنسون تسجلون هالختمات في موقع عمرو خالد مسوي حملة مليون ختمة

 :Smile: 


وان شالله انا منهم..  :Smile:

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

> مووووفقه الغلا
> بس هل يجوز تختمين عن أمج ؟؟



مايجوز لان سمعنا الشيخ يقول انه لايجوز


بس ممكن تدعي 


انا كنت ناويه اختم عن حياة خالي بس بعدها عرفت انه مايجوز 


بس الحمدلله دعيتله بختمتي الثانيه :Smile: 


والحين انا في العاشر من ختمتي الثالثه^_^

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

> مايجوز لان سمعنا الشيخ يقول انه لايجوز
> 
> 
> بس ممكن تدعي 
> 
> 
> انا كنت ناويه اختم عن حياة خالي بس بعدها عرفت انه مايجوز 
> 
> 
> ...



اختي لا يجوز بالنت ولا بحايل بين اليد والقرآن ؟؟!!! 
من هو الشيخ؟؟؟

----------


## فدوة لعيونك

انا ختمت ختمة وباذن الله بختم الثانية هالاسبوع ... والله يقدرني واختم الختمة الثالثة

----------


## أم شماني

انا ختمت الختمه الاولى والحين واصله في الختمه الثانية الجزء السادس عشر 
والله يتقبل منا صالح الاعمال .....................اللهم امين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> أنا ولله الحمد توني مخلصه الختمه الثانيه .. 
> 
> الحمدالله فاليوم أخلص 5 أجزاء .. 
> 
> وناويه أختم 4 مرات .. 
> 
> والله يعينا على طاعته ,,


ماشاااااء الله عليج
بالبررررررركه

ربي يووووفقج الغلا
آآآآآمين يارب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الله يوفقكن للخير يااارب


آآآآآآمين يارب
يميييييييع ان شااااااء الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشاءالله عليج . . إدعيلي اني أختم القرآن . . 
> يارب أختمه ولو ختمه . . إدعولي خواتي  . . 
> 
> 
> 
> سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


ربي يسهل عليييييييج القرآآيه وان شااااااء الله ياااااااارب تختمينه أكثر عن مرررررره

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ختمت الثاانيه قبل يومين 
> 
> والحين في الجزء الثاني من الثالثه واليوم العاده فيه بحاول اقرا من النت لاني سمعت انه يجوز 
> او من المصحف بقفااز ربي يوفقنا ياارب


بالبركه مهآآآآآري
انا اللي أعرفه إنه ماااااااااايجوز لا من النت ولا بقفآآر

الا للي تحفظ او المعلمه اللي اتحفظ البنآآآت
والله أعلـــــــــم

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> موووووووووفقه خير ان شاء الله


تسلميييييييين فديتج
يميييييع ان شااااااء الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> اختي سالنا اذا يجوز او لا
> 
> 
> فردوا علينا انه مايجور والسبب قوله تعالى "لايمسه الا المطهرون"
> 
> 
> 
> والله يوفقج ان شالله وتختمينه في رمضان


وانا هاللي أعرررررررفه انه مايجوز
يزآآآآآج الله خير الغلا ع التوضييييييح

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> خلصت الختمه الاولى امس واحين فالثانية بس علي العادة ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


بالبررررركه
ربي يووفقج وتختمينه عقب ماتخلصين من العاااده

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشالله تبارك الرحمن
> 
> لا تنسون تسجلون هالختمات في موقع عمرو خالد مسوي حملة مليون ختمة
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وان شالله انا منهم..


ان شاااااء الله
وانا سجلت قبل  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مايجوز لان سمعنا الشيخ يقول انه لايجوز
> 
> 
> بس ممكن تدعي 
> 
> 
> انا كنت ناويه اختم عن حياة خالي بس بعدها عرفت انه مايجوز 
> 
> 
> ...


يزآآآآآج الله خير الغلا ع التوضييييييح
ومبرووووووك ع الختمتين
وربي يوووفقج فالثآآآآلثه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا ختمت ختمة وباذن الله بختم الثانية هالاسبوع ... والله يقدرني واختم الختمة الثالثة


مبروووك ع الختمه الاولى
وربي يووفقج فالثانيه والثالثه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا ختمت الختمه الاولى والحين واصله في الختمه الثانية الجزء السادس عشر 
> والله يتقبل منا صالح الاعمال .....................اللهم امين


مبروووووك الغلا
ربي يووووووفقج

آآآآآآآمين >> يممييييع ان شاااء الله

----------


## thariya

الصراحه هالسنة بطيئة
بس زين مني خلصت الثانية وبادية توني بالثالث^.^
اتمنى لو اختمها 4 مرات
ويسلمو دلعناااااا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

أنا الحمددددددددالله ختمت الختمـــــــه الثآآآآآآآآلثه اليوووم
أقصد تاريخ 5/9 قبل الساااااعه 12  :Smile: 

وان شااااااء الله بآآآآآآآجر بسوي سويت الختمه الـ3

وبقرآآ قبل صللآلآلآلآلآة الفير كم جزء من الختمه الرآآآآآربعه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الصراحه هالسنة بطيئة
> بس زين مني خلصت الثانية وبادية توني بالثالث^.^
> اتمنى لو اختمها 4 مرات
> ويسلمو دلعناااااا


بعد حلوييييييين هالختمتين ربي يووفقج فالثآآآآلثه
ويووووفقج للرآآآآآبعه

----------


## جوهرة الدوحه

على القووه والله يبارك لكم ويتقبل منا ومنكم ويجعله شفيع لنا يوم القيامه 

انا خلصت الاولى من اسبوع وباجر الختمه الثانيه انشاء الله ..

تسلمين دلووووووعه

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

> أنا الحمددددددددالله ختمت الختمـــــــه الثآآآآآآآآلثه اليوووم
> أقصد تاريخ 5/9 قبل الساااااعه 12 
> 
> وان شااااااء الله بآآآآآآآجر بسوي سويت الختمه الـ3
> 
> وبقرآآ قبل صللآلآلآلآلآة الفير كم جزء من الختمه الرآآآآآربعه




ماشالله عليج 


ربي يحفظج ويثبتج ان شالله^^


تدرين


والله انا وايد احس عمري مقصره بعدي في الجزء العاشر وهاي ملوعتلي بجبدي :Frown: 


مادري هاي ايامها وكل ماقرا ماروم اخشع بقرايتي :Frown: 



يااارب توفقني وتعيني على اني اختم الختمه الثالثه وابدا في الرابعه



دعواتكن خواتي

----------


## وعد44444

جزاك الله ألف ألف خير

----------


## تفضحني عيوني

ما شاء الله عليكم 

الله يرزقكم من نعيمه 

انا ختمت مرتين والحمدلله والحين في الجزء الرابع والعشرون من الختمة الثالثة وربي يقدرني واختمه اليوم 

وربي يجزيكم خير

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشالله عليج 
> 
> 
> ربي يحفظج ويثبتج ان شالله^^
> 
> 
> تدرين
> 
> 
> ...


آآآآآآآمين يارب
ويآآآآآج يارب

اتعوووذي من ابليس واتوحدي يوم تقرين
ربي يسهل علييييييج ويوفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> جزاك الله ألف ألف خير


ويآآآآج الخير يااااارب

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ما شاء الله عليكم 
> 
> الله يرزقكم من نعيمه 
> 
> انا ختمت مرتين والحمدلله والحين في الجزء الرابع والعشرون من الختمة الثالثة وربي يقدرني واختمه اليوم 
> 
> وربي يجزيكم خير


آآآآآآمين يارب
يميع ان شاااااء الله

مبروك ع الختمتين
ربي يوووفقج فالثآآآآلثه وعقبآآال الرابعه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

اليوم ماقريت غير ويه وآآآآحد
وآآآصله الجزء الـ4 من الختــــــــمه الرآآآآآآبعه

من أظهر من المنتدى بقرآ ان شآآآآآآء الله

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

الحمدلله يوم اقرا اكون بروحي بس ماعرف ساعات صدق يتشتت تفكيري :Frown: 




وصلت الجزء ال12 :Smile: 



وان شالله ادخل الجزء ال20 اليوم

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

دلوعه زوجي مبروووووك ع الختمه الثالثه...

الله يتقبل منج ...

ونتريا الحلوووووووو :12 (88):

----------


## الغفليه

انا كل يومين اختم والحمد الله الحين 5 مرات ختمت لوجه الله تعالى وبعد يومين بتكون السادسه

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

ماشالله عليج الغفليه


انا واصله الجزء ال13 اعتقد نصه


لاني خلصت سورة يوسف وان شالله بكمل بعد صلاة العشا :Smile:

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

*تم سؤال مركز الامارات للفتاوى الاسلاميه 
وافتت الشيخه المسؤوله عن امور النساء بعدم جوااااز 

قراءه القرآن باي شكل اثناء الحيض سواء من الانترنت او بحايل يمنع لمس المصحف

او باي شكل .. فقط المعوذات وعن طريق الحفظ 


اللهم اني بلغت فاللهم اشهد

فلنتسلح بالذكر خلال هذه الايام*

----------


## الموت الوردي

كل وحده اتقول متى تقرا قرآن ؟؟

الفليييل ... 

وأي جزء وصلت ؟؟

امس ختمت القرأن .. و ناويه اليوم اعيد مره ثاانيه 

وكم ختـــــــمه نآآآويه تختم فالشهر ؟؟

3 ...

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمدلله يوم اقرا اكون بروحي بس ماعرف ساعات صدق يتشتت تفكيري
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وصلت الجزء ال12
> 
> 
> 
> وان شالله ادخل الجزء ال20 اليوم



ربي ايسر أمووورج الغلا
ويشررح صدرج ويوووووووفقج  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> دلوعه زوجي مبروووووك ع الختمه الثالثه...
> 
> الله يتقبل منج ...
> 
> ونتريا الحلوووووووو


الله يبآآآآآرك فيج الغلا
آآآآآآمين ،، منا ومنكن

والحلووووو فتوقيعي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا كل يومين اختم والحمد الله الحين 5 مرات ختمت لوجه الله تعالى وبعد يومين بتكون السادسه


ما شآآآآآآآآآآآء الله عليج
معنآآآآآته كل يوم 15 جزء

ما شااء الله عليج كيف اترومين >> ربي يووووووفقج ويتقبلهن منـــــج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشالله عليج الغفليه
> 
> 
> انا واصله الجزء ال13 اعتقد نصه
> 
> 
> لاني خلصت سورة يوسف وان شالله بكمل بعد صلاة العشا


شطوووووره
ربي يووووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *تم سؤال مركز الامارات للفتاوى الاسلاميه 
> وافتت الشيخه المسؤوله عن امور النساء بعدم جوااااز 
> 
> قراءه القرآن باي شكل اثناء الحيض سواء من الانترنت او بحايل يمنع لمس المصحف
> 
> او باي شكل .. فقط المعوذات وعن طريق الحفظ 
> 
> 
> اللهم اني بلغت فاللهم اشهد
> ...


يزآآآآآج الله خير
واشكرج الغلا ع التوووضيح

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> كل وحده اتقول متى تقرا قرآن ؟؟
> 
> الفليييل ... 
> 
> وأي جزء وصلت ؟؟
> 
> امس ختمت القرأن .. و ناويه اليوم اعيد مره ثاانيه 
> 
> وكم ختـــــــمه نآآآويه تختم فالشهر ؟؟
> ...


ربي يوووفقج الغلا
ومبرووووك ع الختمه الاولى

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

حاليآآآآآآ وصلت الجزء السآآآآآآدس من الختمه الرآآآآبعه
واكييييد بقرآآآآ قبل صلاااااة الفير


وهذا سويت الختمه الثآآآلثه سويته اليوم  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة الحلوه

*مااااااااااااااااااشاااءلله ربي يحفظج وينور دربج ياااربي 


وانا اليوم ختمه الختمه الثانيه 

وان شاءلله اذا لله قدرني امشي في الختمه الثالثه 

ادعو لي يا بنات لا تنسواني من دعواتكم الطيبه والحلوه 

مابا غير تقول يارب ارزق أميره بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير اجلا 
^_^*

----------


## 8نوف8

الجزء الرابع

من الختمة الخامسة

----------


## 8نوف8

مبررررررررررررروك لكل من ختم

^____^

----------


## قمرية

انا ولله الحمد ختمت مرة وحده والحين فالجزء العاشر

وبحاول ان شاء الله اختم هالشهر ثلاث مرات ....

واوقات قراءتي بعد كل صلاة...

والله ايسر للكل فالختم ان شاء الله

----------


## ام علي725

الحمد لله ختمت من يومين بس اتاخرت و الله يقدرني اختم مره ثانيه 
ادعولي

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*الجزء ال 14 من الختمة الثانية.. شوي و بخلصه ^___^*

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

الحمد لله امس ختمت الختمه الثانيه .....

واليوم واصله الجزء الثالث من الختمه الثالثه....بعد المغرب بكمل انشاء الله

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

"دلوعه زوجي"

ممكن طريقه الحلو

----------


## (أم مريم)

اللي يختم يسجل فموقع عمرو خالد

خل نجمع ال10مليون ختمه

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

ممكن حد يوضحلي عن موقع عمر خالد

----------


## فديتني vip

حبوبات ممكن توضيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


كيف يعني ختمه؟؟ يعني القرااان كامل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


كيف ما اروم اختمهم بس مره وحده لانه المصحف ماشا الله ملياان قران وجي انا احين قربت اختم الختمه الاولى بسسسسسس

وموفجيين ياربي^*

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

مرحبا الغاليه...

الختمه انج تقرين القران كامل"30 جزء"

<<<<فقط للتوضيح>>>

انا عن نفسي كنت العام اقراء صفحتين من القران بعد كل فرض يعني اختم مره وحده..

لكن السنه قررت اختم اكثر عن مره "لان هذا شهر القران والاجر فيه مضاعف"

يعني صرت اقرا جزء بعد كل صلاه = في اليوم خمسه اجزاء= علي سته ايام اخلص ثلاثين جزء وبالتالي اختم القران
ماشاء الله في اخوات اشطرمني ...بس كل وحده تشجع الثانيه ولها الاجر انشاء الله

"اشكر العضوه <<دلوعه زوجي>>

اللي طرحه هذا الموضوع...... جزاها الله كل خير 

يالله تشجعي واختمي الختمه الثانيه....

----------


## فديتني حبوبة

رغم إني ايوم بس قريت الموضوع...
اليوم 18 رمضان...
ختمت ختمتين
وبصراحة تشجعت من الخوات إني أختم خمس


واللد يقدرني ويتقبل منا ومنكم

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

بالتوفيق

----------


## تواصل

يزاج الله خير اختي الغالية عالموضوع الطيب ... وتقبل الله طاعاتكم وعباداتكم وبلغنا واياكم ليلة القدر الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات
عن نفسي الحمد لله ختمت 2 والحين فالختمة الثالثة ولله الحمد والفضل واصلة الجزء 19  
 اقتراح خفيف للي تستصعب ختم القرآن كثر من مرة  
اللي تحب تختم اكثر من ختمة الافضل انها تاخذ القرآن المجزء يعني 30 جزء من تجربة ولله الحمد . 
والله يتقبل من الجميع ويرزقنا الاخلاص ف اعمالنا واقوالنا .

----------


## فتاة راك

الختمة السادسة 

الحمدلله

----------


## لؤلؤة اليرف

''ابصراحه ختمت القرئان اربع مرات

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *مااااااااااااااااااشاااءلله ربي يحفظج وينور دربج ياااربي 
> 
> 
> وانا اليوم ختمه الختمه الثانيه 
> 
> وان شاءلله اذا لله قدرني امشي في الختمه الثالثه 
> 
> ادعو لي يا بنات لا تنسواني من دعواتكم الطيبه والحلوه 
> 
> ...



آآآآآآآآمين يارب 
تسلمين ع الدعوه فديتج

ربي يوووووفقج
ويرزقج الزوج الصالح اللي يسعددددج عآآجل غير آآآآآجل

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الجزء الرابع
> 
> من الختمة الخامسة



ما شاااء الله عليج
ربي يووفقج ويتقبلهن منج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مبررررررررررررروك لكل من ختم
> 
> ^____^


الله يبآآآآرك فيج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا ولله الحمد ختمت مرة وحده والحين فالجزء العاشر
> 
> وبحاول ان شاء الله اختم هالشهر ثلاث مرات ....
> 
> واوقات قراءتي بعد كل صلاة...
> 
> والله ايسر للكل فالختم ان شاء الله


مبرووك ع الختمه
وربي يوووفقج وتختمين 3 ختمآآآت او اكثر

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمد لله ختمت من يومين بس اتاخرت و الله يقدرني اختم مره ثانيه 
> ادعولي


ربيي وووووفقج وتختمينه مره 2

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *الجزء ال 14 من الختمة الثانية.. شوي و بخلصه ^___^*


ربي يوووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمد لله امس ختمت الختمه الثانيه .....
> 
> واليوم واصله الجزء الثالث من الختمه الثالثه....بعد المغرب بكمل انشاء الله


مبرووووووك الغلا
وربي يووفقج فالثالثه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> "دلوعه زوجي"
> 
> ممكن طريقه الحلو


أكييييييد ممكن فديتج

مايبآآآآآآله شي ،، هذا الكيك الي فالكراتين الجاااهز اللي بس اضيفيله 3 بيضات وثلث كوب دهن ونص كوب ماي ،، وزينته بالنوتيلا والفستق المبشور وبس  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> اللي يختم يسجل فموقع عمرو خالد
> 
> خل نجمع ال10مليون ختمه


ان شاااااااء الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ممكن حد يوضحلي عن موقع عمر خالد


الغاليه من تختمين سجلي انج ختمتي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> حبوبات ممكن توضيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> كيف يعني ختمه؟؟ يعني القرااان كامل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> كيف ما اروم اختمهم بس مره وحده لانه المصحف ماشا الله ملياان قران وجي انا احين قربت اختم الختمه الاولى بسسسسسس
> 
> وموفجيين ياربي^*



الغاليه نقرا الـ 30 جزء كآآآآآآآآآآآمل

انا يوميآ أٌقرا 6 اجزاء وكل 5 ايااام ختمه
واجر باذن الله بختم الختمه الـ4

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مرحبا الغاليه...
> 
> الختمه انج تقرين القران كامل"30 جزء"
> 
> <<<<فقط للتوضيح>>>
> 
> انا عن نفسي كنت العام اقراء صفحتين من القران بعد كل فرض يعني اختم مره وحده..
> 
> لكن السنه قررت اختم اكثر عن مره "لان هذا شهر القران والاجر فيه مضاعف"
> ...


فددديتج والله
ويآآآآج الخير ياااااارب

وربي يوووووفقج وتختمينه اكثر عن مره

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> رغم إني ايوم بس قريت الموضوع...
> اليوم 18 رمضان...
> ختمت ختمتين
> وبصراحة تشجعت من الخوات إني أختم خمس
> 
> 
> واللد يقدرني ويتقبل منا ومنكم


ربي يوووووفقج الغلا وتختمينه5 مرااااات

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> يزاج الله خير اختي الغالية عالموضوع الطيب ... وتقبل الله طاعاتكم وعباداتكم وبلغنا واياكم ليلة القدر الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات
> عن نفسي الحمد لله ختمت 2 والحين فالختمة الثالثة ولله الحمد والفضل واصلة الجزء 19  
>  اقتراح خفيف للي تستصعب ختم القرآن كثر من مرة  
> اللي تحب تختم اكثر من ختمة الافضل انها تاخذ القرآن المجزء يعني 30 جزء من تجربة ولله الحمد . 
> والله يتقبل من الجميع ويرزقنا الاخلاص ف اعمالنا واقوالنا .



آآآآآآآآآآمين يارب
يميييييييييع

ويااج الخير يالغلا
وربي يووووفقج فالختمه الثاله ومبروك ع الختمتين
واقترااحج حلوو ماقصرتي الغلا  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الختمة السادسة 
> 
> الحمدلله


مبرووووك
موفقه الغاليه

بس انتي ماتدخلين الا يوم تختمين
ادخلي يوميآ وخبرينا وين وصلتي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ''ابصراحه ختمت القرئان اربع مرات


مبرووووووووووووك الغاليه
ربي يتقبلهن منج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

حاليآ وآآآآآآآصله الجزء الـ 22 من الختمه الرآآآآآآبعه
تموا لي بس جزئين لليوم
وبآآآآآآآجر باذن الله الختمـــــــه الرآآبعه + السويت  :Smile:

----------


## فتاة راك

> مبرووووك
> موفقه الغاليه
> 
> بس انتي ماتدخلين الا يوم تختمين
> ادخلي يوميآ وخبرينا وين وصلتي


توني استوعب الموضووع 

من عيوووني 


انا الحين بالختمة السابعة واصلة الجزء الحادي عشر 
كل يوم اجباري عشر اجزااء اذا زدت مب مشكله 
فاخلص ب 3 اياام 

حفظوا روحكم هع 

كل يوم 10 اجزاء 

وان شاء الله بدخل اكتب ماكنت اعرف اتحرى كل وحدة تخلص ختمه تكتب

----------


## heno212

تسلمي ع الطرح خيتو

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*للأسف على آخر رمضان بديت أكسل -.-*

----------


## حور العين1

ماشاءلله عليكم انا واااااااااصله الجزء الواحد والعشرين...

----------


## 8نوف8

الجزء 4 من الختمة 6


ان شاء الله بعد الصلاة بوصل الجزء 5

----------


## بوابة الشمس

> الجزء 4 من الختمة 6
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله بعد الصلاة بوصل الجزء 5



ما شاء الله عليج يا نوف :MashaAllah:  بصراحة أنا أغبطج :12 (73):  و أتمنى أكون نفسج لكن وقتي مش ملكي :12 (29):  البيت و اليهال :12 (35):  وريلي أعرف ان هذا مب عذر لكني أحاول أقرا وأختم  :12 (59):  ؛ أحبج في الله و أتمنالج التوفيق :12 (43):

----------


## عمة روضانا

ماشاء الله عليكن 
تقبل الله منكن

----------


## hla

ماشاء الله عليكم 

انا في الجزء 27

----------


## تفضحني عيوني

الجزء التاسع عشر من الختمة الرابعة وربي يقدرني واختم اكثر

----------


## فتاة راك

الجزء العشرون من الختمة السفن 7

----------


## آه ياقلبي

ماشاء الله عليكن 

هذا موقع عمرو خالد عشان تسجلين كم ختمه 
http://amrkhaled.net/khatmat/

ا

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

بارك الله فيكن .... ويقدرني ربي اني اختم القرآن....

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

الحمد لله....

واصله الجزء السادس والعشرون من الختمه الثالثه......

الله يقدرني واختم ياااارب وابدا في الرااابعه

----------


## ღ ღBentZayedღ ღ

انآ مقسمَه رمضآن 3 اجزآء لوولَ ، ،

والله يقدرنيَ واختمَه فالعشرَ الاوآخر
واكٌون خاتمتنه 3 مرآت ^.^
بديت اتكاسل والله
><

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> توني استوعب الموضووع 
> 
> من عيوووني 
> 
> 
> انا الحين بالختمة السابعة واصلة الجزء الحادي عشر 
> كل يوم اجباري عشر اجزااء اذا زدت مب مشكله 
> فاخلص ب 3 اياام 
> 
> ...



تسلملي عيوونج
ما شاااااء الله عليج

ربي يسهلهااااا عليج ويحققلج مرآآآدج ويوفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> تسلمي ع الطرح خيتو


ربي يسلمج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا خلصت الثالثه والحين فالرابعه


مبرووك الغلا
ربي يوووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *للأسف على آخر رمضان بديت أكسل -.-*


لالالالالا مانبا كسسسسسسسل
شدي حيلج الغلا وبشرينا وين وصلتي ؟؟

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشاءلله عليكم انا واااااااااصله الجزء الواحد والعشرين...


ربي يوووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الجزء 4 من الختمة 6
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله بعد الصلاة بوصل الجزء 5


ما شااء الله عليج
مووفقه الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشاء الله عليكن 
> تقبل الله منكن


آآآآآآمين يااااااارب
منا ومنكم

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشاء الله عليكم 
> 
> انا في الجزء 27


مووووفقه الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الجزء التاسع عشر من الختمة الرابعة وربي يقدرني واختم اكثر


ما شااااء الله عليج
ربي يوووفقج الغلا ،، ان شاااااء الله تختمينه اكثر عن 4 مرات

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الجزء العشرون من الختمة السفن 7


ما شااااء الله عليج
ربي يوووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشاء الله عليكن 
> 
> هذا موقع عمرو خالد عشان تسجلين كم ختمه 
> http://amrkhaled.net/khatmat/
> 
> ا


يزآآآآج الله خير الغاليه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> بارك الله فيكن .... ويقدرني ربي اني اختم القرآن....


وبآآآرك فيج
شديحيلج وان شااء الله بتختمين ويانا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمد لله....
> 
> واصله الجزء السادس والعشرون من الختمه الثالثه......
> 
> الله يقدرني واختم ياااارب وابدا في الرااابعه


ما شااء الله عليج
ربي يووفقج

ان شااء الله تختمينه اكثر عن 4

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انآ مقسمَه رمضآن 3 اجزآء لوولَ ، ،
> 
> والله يقدرنيَ واختمَه فالعشرَ الاوآخر
> واكٌون خاتمتنه 3 مرآت ^.^
> بديت اتكاسل والله
> ><


مانبا كسسسسل بنوته
شدي حيلج وان شااء الله تختمنيه اكثر عن 3

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

أنا البآآآرحه ختمت الختمه الـ4 الحمددددددالله

وبديت فالخآآآمسه وصلت الجزء الـ 3،، لين الفير بوصل الجزء 6 ان شآآآآآء الله

والسويت شي أساسي بعد كل ختمــــــــه بس للاسف اول مره أسويه ماضبط وياي  :Frown: 
بحط صورته بعد شوي

وبحطه بالمره فتوقيعي

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

وهذا سويت الختمه الـ 4




الكاكاو البني اللي عاليسارالمفرووض يكووون كووب للايسكريم

بس ما اترييت عليه يجمد
فذآآآآآآآآآآآب  :Frown: 

جان أحطه في كل كوووب

بس عيبهم وعيبني
اول مره أسويه ،، ان شااء الله المره اليايه بضبظه عددددل

----------


## أميرة الحلوه

*مااااااااااااااشااااااااااااااااااءلله عليكم 


ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم لاهلكم يااارب 


وتسلم الانامل ع هيك سويت يا دلوعة ماشاءلله ماشاءلله عليج 

وانا بعدني في الختمه الاخيره ان شاءلله بس للاسف حاله طاريه خربت كل شي علي وانا خاطري اختمه مع عشر الاواخر 

( وعسى أن تحبوا شيئاً وهو شر لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون ) .



ادعو لي معاكم يااابنات بالزوج الصالح والوظيفه الحلوه امين 

لا تنسوني بلييييييييييييييييز 

*

----------


## مرمر زماني

السلام عليكم
صراحة موضوع رائع
انا تعودت من انا صغيرة احاول افرأ كل يوم 5 اجزاء
يعني بعد كل صلاة
وكل 6 ايام اختم
وكل ماأختم اروح واسوي سويت للعايلة الكريمة
تكون نفسيتي وايد مرتاحة
وللحين ختمت 3 مرات
بس لأني مرضت ويتني الحلوة وكثرت العزايم برمضان السنة
مب قادرة غير ان شاء الله اني اختم للمرة الرابعة
والله يقدرني
ودعواتكم لي

----------


## thariya

ختمنا الثالثة
والحينه بربع الراااااااابع وبتكون اخر ختمة^.^ ان شاءالله

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

*الف مبروووك دلووعتي على الختمه ال4 
ورووعه شكل السويت 

/
/
انا بسبه الحلوه , خربت علي باجر الظهر بختم ال3 ان ششاء الله وببدا في الختمه الرابعه وان ششاء الله اختمهاا وابدا ختمه يديده 

ربي يوفقنا ياارررب*

----------


## ضحكة آلطفولة

انا الحمداللهـ وآصلهـ آلجزء 16 ..
بس للآسف شكلي مآبقدر آختمهـ ..
بس آتمنى وبحآآول آنشاءاللهـ ..^^..

----------


## فتاة راك

ختمت السابعة 

والحين في الجزء الثالث من الخمتة الثامنه

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

الحمد لله ختمت الختمه الثالثه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *مااااااااااااااشااااااااااااااااااءلله عليكم 
> 
> 
> ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم لاهلكم يااارب 
> 
> 
> وتسلم الانامل ع هيك سويت يا دلوعة ماشاءلله ماشاءلله عليج 
> 
> وانا بعدني في الختمه الاخيره ان شاءلله بس للاسف حاله طاريه خربت كل شي علي وانا خاطري اختمه مع عشر الاواخر 
> ...



ويآآآآآج يارب
ربي يسلمج الغلا

اكييييييد خير
وان شااء اللخ تختمنيه عقب ماتخلصين

ربي يرررزقج الزوج الصآآلح اللي يسعدددددج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> السلام عليكم
> صراحة موضوع رائع
> انا تعودت من انا صغيرة احاول افرأ كل يوم 5 اجزاء
> يعني بعد كل صلاة
> وكل 6 ايام اختم
> وكل ماأختم اروح واسوي سويت للعايلة الكريمة
> تكون نفسيتي وايد مرتاحة
> وللحين ختمت 3 مرات
> بس لأني مرضت ويتني الحلوة وكثرت العزايم برمضان السنة
> ...


وعليكم السلااام والرحمه
مرورج الاروع يالغلا

مبرووك عالـ 3 ختمآآآآآت
وسلامتج ماتشوفين شررر

وربي يقدرج وتختمين 4 مرات

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ختمنا الثالثة
> والحينه بربع الراااااااابع وبتكون اخر ختمة^.^ ان شاءالله


مبروووووك ع الـ 3 ختمآآآآت
وربي يوفقج فالرآآبعه ويتقبلهن منــــــج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> *الف مبروووك دلووعتي على الختمه ال4 
> ورووعه شكل السويت 
> 
> /
> /
> انا بسبه الحلوه , خربت علي باجر الظهر بختم ال3 ان ششاء الله وببدا في الختمه الرابعه وان ششاء الله اختمهاا وابدا ختمه يديده 
> 
> ربي يوفقنا ياارررب*


الله يبآآآآآآآرك فيج مهورتي
مايغلى عليج السوييييييييت ^_^

ان شااااء الله تختمين 5 ختمآآآآآت
موفقه ياعمري

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا الحمداللهـ وآصلهـ آلجزء 16 ..
> بس للآسف شكلي مآبقدر آختمهـ ..
> بس آتمنى وبحآآول آنشاءاللهـ ..^^..


ان شاااااء الله تختمينه
ربي يسهلهااااااااا عليج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ختمت السابعة 
> 
> والحين في الجزء الثالث من الخمتة الثامنه


مبرووووووووووك
وربي يووووفقج فالـ 8

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمد لله ختمت الختمه الثالثه


مبروووووووك الغلا
ربي يتقبلها منج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

وصلت الجزء الـ 10 من الختمه الخآآآآمسه

----------


## 8نوف8

وصلت الجزء 4 من الختمة 7

 :Smile: 

الحمدلله

----------


## أونه!

ليست الحكمة في الختمة بل في التدبر , كم منكن تدبر الآيات حين قرأها خير تدبر ووقف عندها وتفكّر ؟!

----------


## عيوز الفريج

.. الحمدالله توني ختمت الختمه الرابعه 

والله يتقبل منا يارب

----------


## الشماليه11

يسلمو انا 14

----------


## شوكليت توي

> ليست الحكمة في الختمة بل في التدبر , كم منكن تدبر الآيات حين قرأها خير تدبر ووقف عندها وتفكّر ؟!

----------


## بياع القلوب

الله يعطيكن الصحه والعافيه
انا جديده...

----------


## إحســــاس

ما شاء الله عليكم حمااااااااااااس ربي يوفقكم جميعاً 

انا في الجزء السابع والعشرين من الختمه الثانيه وبإذن الله ناويه اختم 4 مرات ان ربي كتب لي 

كل ثلاث ايام ختمه يعني بعد كل فرض صلاة اخلص جزئين بس جتني ظروف بنصف رمضان منعتني من قراءة القران 

بس ان شاء الله بشد حيلي ربي يوفقني واتمهم قبل نهاية رمضان ويوفقكم لأنكم 

والله حمستوووووووني ربي يوفقكم ^____________________________^

----------


## تفضحني عيوني

اناااااااا في الجزء السادس من الختمة الخامسة والله يقدرني واختم باذن الواحد الاحد

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> وصلت الجزء 4 من الختمة 7
> 
> 
> 
> الحمدلله


ما شاااااء الله عليج
موفقه الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ليست الحكمة في الختمة بل في التدبر , كم منكن تدبر الآيات حين قرأها خير تدبر ووقف عندها وتفكّر ؟!


أنا أقرا في مصحف وفيه المعآآآآني
وطبعآ في أول قرآآآيه اوقف عند الكلمآآآت اللي ماعرف معآآآنيها
بس الحين الحمدالله ختمت 4 ختمآآآآآت

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> وانا نفسج خلصت العاشر من الجزء الختمه الخامسه..


ياااااااعيني ع التحدي
ربي يوووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> .. الحمدالله توني ختمت الختمه الرابعه 
> 
> والله يتقبل منا يارب


مبروووك الغلا
ربي يتقبلهن منج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> يسلمو انا 14


ربي يووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الله يعطيكن الصحه والعافيه
> انا جديده...


ربي يعآآآآآآآفيج
وحياج الله من بينا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ما شاء الله عليكم حمااااااااااااس ربي يوفقكم جميعاً 
> 
> انا في الجزء السابع والعشرين من الختمه الثانيه وبإذن الله ناويه اختم 4 مرات ان ربي كتب لي 
> 
> كل ثلاث ايام ختمه يعني بعد كل فرض صلاة اخلص جزئين بس جتني ظروف بنصف رمضان منعتني من قراءة القران 
> 
> بس ان شاء الله بشد حيلي ربي يوفقني واتمهم قبل نهاية رمضان ويوفقكم لأنكم 
> 
> والله حمستوووووووني ربي يوفقكم ^____________________________^



ربي يووووفقج الغلا
شدي حيييييلج وان شااء الله تختمينه اكثر عن مرتين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> اناااااااا في الجزء السادس من الختمة الخامسة والله يقدرني واختم باذن الواحد الاحد


ما شاااء الله عليج
ربي يوووفقج الغلا وتختمين هللمره الخااااامسه

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

حآآآآآآليآ وصلت الجزء 17 من الختمه الخآآآمسه

----------


## fantk_z3ab

انا فالختمه الرابعه !___! الجزء 21 .. ابا اختم 5 ختمات

----------


## أم حمد 1

انا بالختمة الثانية الجزء الحادي عشر

اول اسيوعين ما كنت صايمة قهرررررررررررر

----------


## بنت دار زايد وأفتخر

انا ختمت 3 ختمات .. 

وكنت ناويه 4 ختمات بس الدوره خربت علي ويتني في هالوقت وصدق تضاااااااااااااااااااايقت  :Frown:

----------


## نخوبه

انا ختمتين والحين امشي في الثلاثه 
الله يعينا على ذكره وشكره
يزااااااااااج الله خير

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا فالختمه الرابعه !___! الجزء 21 .. ابا اختم 5 ختمات


ربي يقدرج وتختمين 5 ختماااات

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا بالختمة الثانية الجزء الحادي عشر
> 
> اول اسيوعين ما كنت صايمة قهرررررررررررر


ربي يوووفقج الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا ختمت 3 ختمات .. 
> 
> وكنت ناويه 4 ختمات بس الدوره خربت علي ويتني في هالوقت وصدق تضاااااااااااااااااااايقت


بعد حلوين الـ 3 ختماااات  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا ختمتين والحين امشي في الثلاثه 
> الله يعينا على ذكره وشكره
> يزااااااااااج الله خير


ربي يووفقج الغلا
آآآآآمين يارب >> يمييييييع

ويااج الخير ان شاااء الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

الحمددددددددالله ختمت الختمه الـ 5 قبل الفطور بــ 5 دقآآآآيق
ويالسه أفكرررر شو أسوي من سويتآآآت

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

* الف مبروووك غناااتي , دلوعه 

انا في الرابعه وربي يقدرني اني اختمهااا يااارب ,, 

وادخل في الخامسه*

----------


## 8نوف8

وصلت الختمه السابعه

الجزء 13

قريت 3 آجزاء من الجهاز وصلت 16

من كثر الفتاوي اللي قريتها تشتت .. بصراحه مدري هل يصير ولا 

فتاوي تقول 

ان قرآة القرآن من الجهاز للتعبد ما يصير

فتاوي تقول الجهاز موب قرآن

فتاوي تقول لا مانع

والله ضعت .. ماعرف شو أسوي


بس الحمدلله .. كان مخططي 5 ختمات .. وصلت للسابعه

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

* اختي نووووف 

انا اتصلت على مركز فتاوي الامارات الاسلاميه 

وقالت الشيخه المفتيه لا يجوز وقت الدورة ولا يصح القراءه لا من النت ولا بحاايل بينج وبين القران 

وهذاا رقمهم اتصلي واتاكدي 8002422

فخلييها بعد العاده ويعطيج ربي على قد نيتج ,, 

انا بعد اجزتت 5 اياام وراحت علي القرااءه لكن الحمد لله الذكر والاستغفار مستمر 

ربي يحفظج*

----------


## ليلى شارجة

للأسف هذي سنة ختمة واحدة وايد زعلانة من نفسي
دورة يتني مرتين في رمضان خسارة مابلحق على ليلة القدر

----------


## 8نوف8

> *اختي نووووف* 
> 
> *انا اتصلت على مركز فتاوي الامارات الاسلاميه*  
> *وقالت الشيخه المفتيه لا يجوز وقت الدورة ولا يصح القراءه لا من النت ولا بحاايل بينج وبين القران*  
> *وهذاا رقمهم اتصلي واتاكدي 8002422* 
> *فخلييها بعد العاده ويعطيج ربي على قد نيتج ,,*  
> *انا بعد اجزتت 5 اياام وراحت علي القرااءه لكن الحمد لله الذكر والاستغفار مستمر*  
> 
> *ربي يحفظج*


 
والله كنت متشككة وايد !!

ربي يريح قلبج شرات ما ريحتيني

الله يسعدج ياقلبي

----------


## ريمييه

ياااااااااااااااااااااه حلوه الصراحه الموضوع

ان شاء الله ربي يوفقني واختم الختمه الثانيه


((اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعف عنا))

----------


## مهاري_مهاري

> والله كنت متشككة وايد !!
> 
> ربي يريح قلبج شرات ما ريحتيني
> 
> الله يسعدج ياقلبي


 يااربي كيف استانست على دعوتج لي.. 
ربي يوفقج في الدنيا والاخره . ولا تنسيني دوم من صالح دعواج ,,

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> * الف مبروووك غناااتي , دلوعه 
> 
> انا في الرابعه وربي يقدرني اني اختمهااا يااارب ,, 
> 
> وادخل في الخامسه*



الله يبآآآآرك فيج فديتج ..
ربي يوووفقج فالرآآآآآبعه وان شااااء الله تختمين الـ 5

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> وصلت الختمه السابعه
> 
> الجزء 13
> 
> قريت 3 آجزاء من الجهاز وصلت 16
> 
> من كثر الفتاوي اللي قريتها تشتت .. بصراحه مدري هل يصير ولا 
> 
> فتاوي تقول 
> ...





> * اختي نووووف 
> 
> انا اتصلت على مركز فتاوي الامارات الاسلاميه 
> 
> وقالت الشيخه المفتيه لا يجوز وقت الدورة ولا يصح القراءه لا من النت ولا بحاايل بينج وبين القران 
> 
> وهذاا رقمهم اتصلي واتاكدي 8002422
> 
> فخلييها بعد العاده ويعطيج ربي على قد نيتج ,, 
> ...


اليوم وانا أسووووق سمعت فالاذآآآآعه نفس رمسة مهآآآآآري ربي يجزيهآآآآآآ كل خير
وقآآآل الشيخ ليش الحرمه تزعل ،، ترى مب بإيدهااااا ومآجووره بإذن الله

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> للأسف هذي سنة ختمة واحدة وايد زعلانة من نفسي
> دورة يتني مرتين في رمضان خسارة مابلحق على ليلة القدر


بعد حلوووه الختمه
أحسن من لااااااشيء

ومأأأأأأجوره على قولة المشآآآآآآيخ لانها مب بإيدج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

حبيآآآآآآآآتي طبعآآآآ البآآآآآآرحه ختمت الختــــمه الـ 5
وسويت السويييييييت اليوم >> اتخبلو عليه أهلي إحم إحم ^_^

بس لاني عندهم ودآآآآآخله من لاب أخويه
بحط الصور يوم بدخل من لآآآآآآآبي

/
\
/

وحبيت أخبركن إني كنت نآآآآآآويه اختم الـ 6 وبديت فيهاااااا
بس وقفـــــــت لأني مابلحق أقرا وآآآآآآيد بنششششششششششغل

بعد حلوين الـ 5 ختمآآآآآآآت الحمدالله  :Smile:

----------


## 8نوف8

مبروك الخمس ختمات .. ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

وأنا الحمدلله ستة ختمات .. لأني ما كملت السابعه

 :Smile: 

حلو كان الموضوع .. عشنا منافسة حلوة .. وأيام حلوة

ان شاء الله نلتقي في تجمع يديد وجزء الرابع لموضوعج

والله بصيح !!  :Frown:

----------


## موانئ السحر

ما شاء الله عليكن .. نسأل الله الثبات

بنات لا تنسون تسجلون عدد ختماتكم في موقع عمرو خالد
واي حد من اهلكم اومعارفكم ختم تسجلون في الموقع
amrkhaled.net/khatmat

----------


## fantk_z3ab

انا ختمت 4 ختمات معني كنت مخططه لخمس!__! الحمدالله رب العالمين

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> مبروك الخمس ختمات .. ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج
> 
> وأنا الحمدلله ستة ختمات .. لأني ما كملت السابعه
> 
> 
> 
> حلو كان الموضوع .. عشنا منافسة حلوة .. وأيام حلوة
> 
> ان شاء الله نلتقي في تجمع يديد وجزء الرابع لموضوعج
> ...


الله يبآآآآآآرك فيج الغلا
وبالبررركه فديتج >> ربي يتقبلهن منـــــــــــج ..

صدقج والله منآآآآآفسه ولا ارووع
جاستني قشعريره وأنا أٌقرآ ردج  :12 (46):

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ما شاء الله عليكن .. نسأل الله الثبات
> 
> بنات لا تنسون تسجلون عدد ختماتكم في موقع عمرو خالد
> واي حد من اهلكم اومعارفكم ختم تسجلون في الموقع
> amrkhaled.net/khatmat


الحمددددالله سجلت الـ 5 ختمآآآآآآت
يزآآج الله خير الغلا

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> انا ختمت 4 ختمات معني كنت مخططه لخمس!__! الحمدالله رب العالمين


بعد حلوين الـ 4 ختمآآآآآت
ربي يتقبلهن منج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

وهذا سويت ختمتي الـ 5 والاخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييره  :Frown:

----------


## thariya

ماشاءالله عليج دلووووووووووعة بالبركة
مب شراتي كسولة :Frown:  الحمدلله على كل حااااااال

----------


## فتاة راك

خلصت 8

والحين ب 9 
الجزء السابع

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

"دلوعه زوجي" مبرووووك الخمس ختمات :12: 

بصراحه زعلت لما قريت كلمه الاخيييييييره وااايد ... :Frown: 
عندي فكره لي ولج ولكل البناااات ليش ما نقراءوكل وحده تشوف كم جزء قدرت تقرا لين يوم العيد.....هب شرط تختم

"انا عارفه العيد وااشغال من خياط وصالون أأألخ"

بس خلونا نحاول :12 (59): 

تراج انتي القائد ....لولا موضوعج وفكرتج هذه ماصار التنافس...واكبر دليل انااااااااااا :12 (41): 

بقولها بصراحه.....انا اقرا خمس اجزاء في اليوم يعني كل ست ايام اختم وبديت في هذا الشىء لما قريت موضوعج ....فبهذه الطريقه بقدر اختم بس اربع مراااات_مع اني قبل ما اقرا موضوعج ماكنت اتوقع اني اختم اكثر من ختمتيين.

المهم الاسبوع الماضي ختمت الختمه الثالثه؟
الاحد والاثنين ما قريت غير جزء وااااحد بس "مب مشغوله ولاشيء"

بس مب قادره احس بضييج.. :12 (15): 
.الثلاثاء وصلت الجزء الراابع....وطول الوقت يالسه اقول المنافسه والبنات متشجعين ويقرون وليش الكسل علي اخر الايام وهي العشر الاواخر....
الحمد لله من الثلاثاء لين اليوم الخميس قبل الفطور خلصت الجزء العشرين :Hamdolleah Emo: 

دعواتكم لي اني اختم خلال هاليومين"انشاء الله اختم السبت قبل المغرب" :Amen:

----------


## |~القلب الطيب~|

والحمدلله تمت الختمه الثالثه^___^


والله يقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ان شالله والدعوات :Smile: 



ومبروك دلوعة زوجي ال5 ختمات^^



ماشالله وصلنا ل7 ملايين ختمه 7201198



مابقى شي لل10 ملايين



شدن حيلكن خواتي ووصلنها للعشر ملايين يزاكن الله خير :Smile:

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

الحمد لله واصله الجزء السادس والعشرين من الختمه الرابعه^_^

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> ماشاءالله عليج دلووووووووووعة بالبركة
> مب شراتي كسولة الحمدلله على كل حااااااال


الله يبااارك فيج ثروني
انتي بعد شطووووره ختمتي 4 ما شااء الله عليج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> خلصت 8
> 
> والحين ب 9 
> الجزء السابع


ما شااااااء الله عليج
ربي يوووفقج

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> "دلوعه زوجي" مبرووووك الخمس ختمات
> 
> بصراحه زعلت لما قريت كلمه الاخيييييييره وااايد ...
> عندي فكره لي ولج ولكل البناااات ليش ما نقراءوكل وحده تشوف كم جزء قدرت تقرا لين يوم العيد.....هب شرط تختم
> 
> "انا عارفه العيد وااشغال من خياط وصالون أأألخ"
> 
> بس خلونا نحاول
> 
> ...



الله يبآآآآآآرك فيج الغلا
عسى ربي يتقبلهن مني 

شو أسوي من البارحه امطيحه فالصالون واليوم وباجر بسير اتحنى وعندي ولد وحآآآآآآآمل وبدخل اسوي سويتآآآآآآت العيد لبيت اهل ريلي ولأهلي فمايمديني اقرااا


ربي يوووووووفقج وتختمين يوم السبت قبل المغرب  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> والحمدلله تمت الختمه الثالثه^___^
> 
> 
> والله يقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال ان شالله والدعوات
> 
> 
> 
> ومبروك دلوعة زوجي ال5 ختمات^^
> 
> ...


ما شاااااااااء الله عليج
بالبركه وربي يتقبلهن منج ويتقبل دعوآآآآآآتج ...

الله يبآآآآآرك فيج  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

> الحمد لله واصله الجزء السادس والعشرين من الختمه الرابعه^_^


ما شااااااءا لله عليج
تمن لج 4 أجزآآآآآآآء ان شااء الله بتخلصينهن >> ربي يوووووفقج حبيبتي

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

> ما شااااااءا لله عليج
> تمن لج 4 أجزآآآآآآآء ان شااء الله بتخلصينهن >> ربي يوووووفقج حبيبتي


 


وياج الغاليه

----------


## ba7rainia

مرحبا خواتي .... 
انا الحمد لله ختمت القرآن مرتين السنه .... 


مع اني كنت ناويه على ثلاث بس ظروف الشغل والبيت ماخلتني ... 


بس الحمد لله

----------


## شجون اليالي

ما شاء الله تبارك الله


الله يرزقكن الاجر خواتي
والله يتقبل اعمالنا واعمالكم في هذا الشهر الفضيل
ويجعلنا من عتقائه من النار يااارب

----------


## أميرة الحلوه

الحمدلله ختمت القران مثل ما كنت ابااا 

وان شاءلله اختمه كل شهر جي مب في رمضان 


^^

ولله يتقبل جميع اعمالكم وصيامكم وقيامكم اللهم امين 

ادعو لي معاكم 

^^

----------


## مغتربه في uae

حمدلله امس ختمت الختمه الثالثه

----------


## وردةالعين

تسلمين اختي الدلوعه على الموضوع الحلو

و انا ختمت القرآن هالسنه مره واحده 

مع اني قبل كنت اختمه اكثر من مره

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

الحمد لله رب العالمين......

ختمت اليوم مع اذان الظهر الختمه الرابعه.....

الحمد لله الى الله ساعدني اني اقرا القران السنه اكثر....

والله يتقبله من الجميع....

ويجزي كاتبه هذا الموضوع خيرا يارب

انشاء الله نتعاون وانا ما نهجرالقران ونختمه كل شهر باذن الله

وكل عام وانتو بخير

----------

